# IVF Wales cyclers part 2



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
Pix.................planning 1st March
JK1.................planning 9th March


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay thank you Shelley


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
JK1.................planning 9th March




Ffydd.......OTD 7th Feb

Just wanted to add the 2wwers


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks shelley and thanks Ravan

Oo good luck girlies


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............planning 1st Feb
Marie...............planning 2nd Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
JK1.................planning 9th March




Ffydd.......OTD 7th Feb


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nice list 

wow i cant believe its feb already, where the heck did january go lol

hold on to your hats ladies you will soon be cycling


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

wonder how sugar got on? huh huh huh


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just posted in the other thread as I didnt see this one  

Jule..................waiting
millimags.........planning 26th Jan........follow up 4th April
Mel..................down regging 27th Jan.......e/t wk beginning 1st march.
Sarah..............treatment  starts 19th march
Sam................e/c 2nd Feb
Trickynic..........e/c 1st Feb
Sugar..............Tx 3 Short Protocol EC 12 April
Marie...............planning 2nd Feb
Ravan.............planning 3rd Feb
Queenie.........planning/consultant ? 4th Feb
Jules...............Baseline 5th Feb
Cardifflaura....follow up 11th Feb....deivf 12th July
Helen.............planning 25th Feb
JK1.................planning 9th March

Made a minor alteration to the list


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure that I fit into this thread as I start on 26 March and have EC 12 April - providing that AF behaves


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

of course you do!how do you feel about starting? Are they really busy at ivf wales?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

not to long to wait sugar april will be here before you know it


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry to be a moaner.... if there's anyone reading who's been through ec before - is it normal to feel really uncomfortable the night before? I'm really starting to struggle - i've taken codeine but doesn't seem to have touched the pain yet. It's feeling just like it has when i've headed off to hospital (4 times) before to be told i've got an ovarian cyst. Could it just be heavy ovaries? does endo flare up with treatment? i know i've still got a bit left

...just want to sleep til tomorrow morning but can't get comfortable. if this is normal i'll be happy to just shut up and get on with it... just a bit worried that this isn't quite right.

thanks girls xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

just marking xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yay thank you.
Can't believe it'd Feb already and my planning ap is in 24 days. Getting really excited now.
Best of luck everyone.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Shelley and Ravan  

Glad your appt went well and you got a plan sorted Sugar. I'm around the same time as you but on LP so jabbing starts 19th March with EC booked 19th April, will be good to have some company. Hope AF behaves for you x

Sam, I don't really have any advice, I was lucky and relatively symptom free, other than some cramps and a feeling of heaviness. I really hope you can get comfortable and have a good nights sleep before tomorrow, wishing you all the best  

Hope Feb flies by for you Helen!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sam im no help as i had no pains ...is there a number you can call just to be on the safe side ? im sure kara will say same when she comes back on if pain is real bad


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sam - I felt quite uncomfortable last night before EC. Had a lot of lower back pain and cramps. Please don't worry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam sorry your uncomfy hun, it could be down to the trigger as this matures the follicles fully yet it could be a number of things, if your really worried give um a call. 

have you tried a warm bath and of course rest even if you dont sleep


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks girls xx  

have found that curling up in tiny ball on my knees with hot water bottle on tummy and back  is working at the mo 
reckon i'm part hedgehog!

if it gets any worse will call the hospital x 

how do i get to C1 tomorrow?
xx
questions, questions... sorry it's all me me me tonight. i'm a pain in the ****!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am really excited about starting now especially as I am having ah, steroids and clexane so hopefully that should help it to work. 

The clinic is really busy at the moment and there was no space for tx in feb and very few places for march so you may have a little wait raven but it will come round really quickly

Sam sorry to hear you are having a tough evening hopefully after ec you will be much comfier. Good luck x

Sarah hopefully I start on 26th march so we will be jAbbing the same time and can keep eachother sane on the 2ww - along with raven.

Xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam im glad your no all full of pricks lol

C1 um ok i will try and give directions

through concourse, up the stair, walk passed where you would turn to go to clinic, keep walking and you will come to a set of stairs on your left, walk up the steps and turn right, walk all the way to the bottom and you will turn left (you have to turn as it ends) there are lifts and stairs, on up one flight of stairs and C1 in there. you will see a sign saying IVF wales, press the buzzer and speak and they will let you in. 

hope that works lol

sugar enjoy the run up to treatment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam if you get lost along the way, it is next to maternity! another wise choice by the NHS!!!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara you're a real star  
xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

kara76 said:


> sam if you get lost along the way, it is next to maternity! another wise choice by the NHS!!!


yeah, last time by husband had to give a 'sample' he said he could hear baby's crying next door. Very off-putting  lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

DH said exactly the same thing Nic! Hope nothing puts him off tomorrow  

Glad my bit is passive and I don't need to really 'do' anything - I'm looking forward to the sedative!  
xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck today sam - enjoy the drugs lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sam goodluck today, hope you have lots of eggies ready to get jiggy later.    Will be back later to check on the news.

Nic - good luck for the call, its so nervewracking waiting.

Taffy - how you are ok

Kar - Morning


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today Sam thinking of you  

Nic good luck with the call today,hope you get lots of embies   

Marie good luck today  

Sugar hope I dont have to wait to long,I'd be happy with March...April seems like years away  

Ffydd how you holding up 

hope your all well today. Not long now queenie & Jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

nic hope the call comes soon, are you pacing the floor yet?

sam thinking of you

marie hope today goes well

ravan you all excited about tomorrow?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im excited to go to clinic,nervous about the waiting time lol I have no patients   Just want to get it started.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck today Sam. Hope you get some lovely eggs   Enjoy the sedation


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol im sure it wont be long, a FET is easier to fit in than a full cycle.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Not sure whether to post here or on New Year's thread but this looks like it's the place to be. Got my call this morning and........

....13 FERTILISED EMBRYOS!!! OMG I can't believe it! Had to go back in today for blood tests and scan on my belly to check for signs of OHSS but looking ok so far. I'm booked in for ET on Thurs but they may want to wait until Sat for blastocysts.

I had my scan in the treatment room and while I was waiting to go in I realised that I must have been there the same time as Sam so I asked the nurse to pass on my best wishes. Hope you got the message Sam and hope everything went well for you this morning!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo thats a great number huni, well done lucky 13 (it was lucky for me) and great your ovaries are looking fine, keep up the fluids and the resting

hope sam got your message


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done Nic fantastic news.Bet you cant wait till thursday    

Hope your okay Sam and all is good   

Marie any news?got your plan?

Im so restless today....I reckon ivfwales should have a p.c for all to use.....so everyone can say whats what before leaving!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i think thats a great idea hun, i keep checking to see if sam has posted thankfully work is so quiet so i can be online lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone know what time Sam was having e/c?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it was 10.30


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep 1030 so say she is let out at 1230 ish


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

plus time to turn on the p.c...have a cuppa....relax a little,or sleep!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

All in that order, she will want to tell us before she sleeps bless her lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah lol. plus she might be kept longer. yeah sleep is over rated lol

fertility friends calling ivf wales-please can we have a pc set up there lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah there should be one available just for us girls lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Nic fingers crossed for the weekend.

What times you apointment Raven?

I have a blackberry so that helps a bit slow though


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's great news Nic, so exciting.

Hope it all went ok for you today Sam.

I think a PC is a great idea. Although just imagine the things that would be posted as the effects of the sedation are wearing off.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

2pm tomorrow   how you feeling Jules?

Helen lol that would be funny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure nic could tell us alot about katherine jenkins lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL. I was so embarrassed going back into the treatment room today after the melodrama yesterday I made a conscious effort to try to be sophisticated and grown-up in front of the doctors................well, as sophisticated as you can be with a hospital robe and no knickers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl nic you do make me laugh. i bet they see all sorts lol

how you feeling?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Very sore today but only to be expected I suppose


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

nic when will you find out what
day your having e/t?

Anyone heard from Sam yet?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey all I'm here  ....

Would have posted sooner but there were so many messages wondering where I was that I had to read first  . Thanks for all the support ladies - it really means a lot x  

Nic fantastic news on the 13 embies!! you must be over the moon. Thanks for the message hun    that was so sweet x . The nurse did come and tell me - but thought she said it was from someone called Lisa   probably my nerves messing with my ears!

As for me... as feared they didn't reach my one ovary at all - too risky due to proximity to bowel/other bits which was very disappointing but they did get 6 eggs from the other side so all things considered not a bad result I guess. Trying to stay     for call tomorrow. DH and I called in to Sainsbury's on the way home to stock up on the goodies (plenty of naughty food to graze on!) Feeling ok in myself - bit on the tired side but nothing that a nap won't resolve I'm sure xxx

Mum and Dad on their way down with our dinners in a mo - so being very well looked after here  

Take care my wonderful FF xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

about blimming time lol

6 is another lucky number for me and other on here so postive vibes coming your way woo hoo.

sorry they didnt manage to reach the other ovary but its good they kept you safe

ummm what goodies do you have, lots i hope


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara x goodies include (but are not limited to) honey roasted cashews, crisps (big bags), cookies, selection of cheeses (nothing soft), olives, cooked meat from deli counter, hot cross buns, fresh bread, real butter, trifle (for DH), Hagen Dazs icecream, Gu chocolate pot puds, semi-skimmed milk (usually have skimmed)... I think that makes lots! and all terribly healthy   ....organic box of veg will be delivered tomorrow so there will be better stuff  for my body on the horizon  

Don't remember much about the procedure after the first 5 minutes at all. I think the pressure of having to entertain the staff there after Nic's  Katherine Jenkins story yesterday was just too much - so I fell asleep  

I wasn't surprised to learn from DH that there was a fair selection of 'material' in the men's room but was surprised that quite a bit was of the 'man+man' (and even man+man+man  ) variety   ...  maybe that's just me being naive  but DH did say it was more off-putting than the sound of babies crying last time!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg im drolling at the nice food not the man on man action! maybe its a turn on for some lol i think we probably forget how hard our dh's have it, excuse the pun there lol

shame on you not following nics lead and entertaining the staff lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

forgot to mention that I opted for the gestone (didn't get to see the needle beforehand so no chance to chicken out) - any tips welcome - will be starting tonight!

I've seen your jabbing vid kara   (my tummy did a bit of flip as I watched tho)  - DH will be doing the honours here (for the first time at least!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my tummy did a flip the first time i jabbed too

put the vial in your bra for 15/20mins beforehand to warm it and thin the oil

the oil is hard to inject so press the plunger slow as forcing it will not make it go in quicker

dont be surprise if you get some leakage afterwards, this is normal

i personally found laying down with bent legs the easiest 

massage your butt cheek afterwards to stop any lumpiness

if i think of anymore i will be back.....my boss is due lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done Sam 6 is fantastic.Hope you get a great call in the morning


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic well done on 13 embies. 

sam well done on 6 eggs that is a good number

raven all the best for you app tomorrow hope you get to start soon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Fab news nic, that is excellent, hope you get some nice blasts now, good luck

Great new Sam, well done Good luck for call. Loving the goodies


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you are ok Sam and good luck with the injections! you are braver than me!

Clinic just called to say my blood tests were fine. Aiming for blastocyst transfer on Saturday but they will keep an eye on my embies and maybe transfer on Thurs.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nic - fab to hear your bloods were fine - how exciting to be possibly going for blasts  either way you've reached the ET hurdle which is bloody brilliant x

Thanks so much for those tips kara - will let you know how we get on!

Ravan good luck for tomorrow hun - and thanks for the message on the meet board - really looking forward to seeing everyone - bit afraid that there'll be lots of names to remember tho - so you'll have to bear with me!

xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sam - well done on 6 eggs   that they are busy doing what they should be doing. Good luck with the gestone, I never managed to do it myself - way to scared for that   . I got my mum to do it every night   . My dh was not overly impressed with the reading material either, he wasnt sure why there was so much man+man going on    

Nic - great news on 13 embs, good luck for et its a truely amazing experience.

Raven - good luck for tomorrow, i bet you are so excited, I know I am for you. I hope that you can start in March, we will be cycling together then.

Kar - how you doing? nOt long till your 3d scan - bet you are mega excited about it.

Queenie - only two more sleeps till your apt. Bet you cannot wait.

I posted my prescription off today so should have it back in about 2-3wks.  Its all very exciting x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

has marie been on yet? was her planning today.
Thanks all for the good luck for tomorrow,hope I get my dates!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I am sure you will get your dates Raven, and I hope that they are soon


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck Raven, Queenie & Jules for your appts this week  
Hope today went well Marie


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Sam, good luck with the gestone thinking of going that way too. Ur list is making me hungry just looking at it.

Thanks Sarah for the post on the New Year cyclers post, going from excited to dreading Friday and my brain is working overtime lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loads of luck sam for the call tomorrow

ravan i will be waiting you news tomorrow woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Evening everyone, crikey a busy day on here! 

Great news to 13 have fertilised Nic, and to hear your blood tests were fine, wonderful!
Sam, fantastic to get 6 eggs and good they played safe if it was dodgy to go for the other ovary. Good luck for your call tomorrow 
Hope you ladies are both resting up and enjoying treaty food, spoil yourselves you deserve it.

My dh said he thought the reading material was "very 70s"  

Ravan, all the very best for tomorrow, sounds like we will probably be jabbing around the same time with Sugar, here's to easter bunnies!
Queenie, very close now, wishing you lots of luck for Thursday!
Jules, try not to worry about Friday hun, probably that damn suprecur playing with your head. Sending you som   

Sugar, you've just reminded me I haven't posted my prescription yet, thank you  

Hi to everyone else, looking forward to meeting you all at the meet!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Ooh Sarah no jabs for me,having a natural FET this time.Just reading that made my stomach turn


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam what time you doing your gestone?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi kara 

planning to do gestone at 10pm - any benefits in doing it earlier (other than not having to spend the evening thinking about it   )


quick gestone questions....
- we weren't given any medi swabs - would a wipe over with antibac hand gel be ok?
- the nurse mentioned pinching the bit where you inject - the leaflet says to pull skin sideways or downwards 
(gonna check out kara's vids again to see what she does  )

x

sarahj - laughing at what your dh said about the 'material' - told DH and he reckons it depends which room you get - he said he had the 'hair and shoulder pads' stuff last time


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

oops Ravan sorry to make you queasy, bet you're glad you don't have to do all that this time!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did use wipes, brought them from tescos but didnt in the end.

i didnt pinch the skin, i spread it between two fingers.(no pinching for me ) i know lots of top clinic prefer you to jab gestone earlier rather than later! why i dunno


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

your all mad,all of you.What wrong with good old fashioned butt plugs      
And it makes it worse,coz you all chose to jab.....ouch


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

yikes - better prep my butt for jabbing now!

thanks kara - will let you know how i get on x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope the vid helped, i didnt use it like a dart as the vid shows

hope it goes well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

only some of us like things up the bum lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont knock it Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i needed a good laugh

thank you


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

All done - DH did a grand job. Glad I couldn't see though  
x

will be doing them as soon as DH gets in from work each evening - something for him to rush home to


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Sam. I'm more scared to let my DP jab then the actual needle!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done sam and dh, it takes a brave man to do a gestone jab.glad all went well, remember other cheek tomorrow lol

i use to make luke come and check the syringe for blood purely to punish him for calling me a drama queen and he use to almost faint and could never even watch lol, i still havent told him i didnt need him to check lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic well done on 13 hun, thats fantastic

Sam i had 6 eggs and really lucky for me hun, hope the same for you


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

save that for the next time your in a strop lol

Well done Sam,only 12 more weeks to go   your poor hubby,or did he like stabbing you


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol Ravan - he read through instructions quite a few times but really don't think he minded at all!

 we need to keep it up for 12 weeks!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just had pages to read and now my minds gone blank   trickynic 13 is brilliant well done hope you end up with a good few blastocysts to pick from ..sam 6 is great well done on the bum jab too   good luck for the call hun


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow this thread is so busy, I'm having a hard time keeping up.

Good luck for the jabbing Sam.

Great news about the bloods Nic

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I can see you are online Marie, how did your appoint go? Bet you're typing as I am!

Good luck for your appoint Raven


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey pix sorry hun, I was just trying to read back about a million pages to see where everyone is up to lol!

But I have failed so I will have to read back tomorrow as I am about to fall asleep, I just saw your post as I went to the end of the thread. Apt was great thanks hun, I am doing another share cycle, antagonist with metformin, switching to menopur this time (was on gonal f before). Egg collection booked for 19th April  . I have to go on pill but got to choose my own brand so hoping I will be better on dianette. we have a big bag o drugs lol, this is all new to us so any advice about antagonist or metformin very welcome!

I hope everyone else is ok, jabbers and collections are going well xxxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan best of luck for tomorrow, hope you get some nice near dates - hoping it should be easier to fit you in as its FET    

Sam well doneon the gestone


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

right, in case you haven't seen I have changed the title of the thread. 
Rather than the month of cycles I will just have a busy thread with all cyclers from Stimms to 2WW
You will just have to keep updating your list


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that did confuse me Shelle!

Glad it went well today Marie, great news you will soon be back on the road. Why are they putting you on metformin? Have you got PCOS? Or I have read that it can help prevent overstimming? Advice, make sure you have it with a meal and build it up slowly or you may get met bum!! The antagonist will fly by. Excited for you now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sugar it looks like we have the same ec date, 

nic sounds like your embies are doing brilliantly, well done, hope you get a good blast transfer saturday

sam well done on your eggs, best of luck for the call tomorrow. 

thanks so much kara ravan & everyone for asking about me today!! the driving is ridiculous sometimes it never seems to end. but we both feel we are doing the right thing sticking with ivf wales. I have decided I am going to take holiday for my next cycle and stay down there. I think this will be beneficial mainly coz I will be back to my laptop quicker to update you lot  

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey pix, apparently grace wants me on metformin for my pco. I have never really got to the bottom of if I have pcos or not. The first I knew of it was one of my scans at clinic showed one ovary was polycystic in appearance. But I can't say I have ever noticed any symptoms... eg cycles are regular, I think I ovulate everymonth, not overweight etc. 
But they said it could make me more prone to ohss.

I'm not sure if I want the answer to this...... whats met bum?!! 

Thakns hun I'm excited too. April seems ages away but as you say it will be quick once it starts. Hope you are ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

met bum = you must make sure you take you met after a full meal   if not it can give you an upset tummy and worse case a quick run to the loo   
You can have pco meaning just the ovaries are effected, the PCOS is where you get the scatty AF's. weight gain, hair gain in odd places   (can you tell I have PCOS  )


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah yeah I remember you saying that they picked up pco on a scan before. Yeah it can make you more prone to OHSS, although I am very polycystic and haven't had a prob, everybody different. Although will be keeping an eye on next tx on increased dose of stims.

 met bum is the runs! Don't want to put you off but I like to be forewarned! Some don't get affected but can give terrible cramps and a fast run to the loo. But this can be avoided by slowly building up the dose and taking with food. I think Jule is on met with no side effects. I found after a while it wore off with me


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good explanation shelle   Oh yes the joys of PCOS.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven good luck today hope they can start your tx soon.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad your appointment went well Marie, hope you don't get met bum! I'm booked in for EC on 19th April too.

Ravan, best of luck for today, hope they can fit you in soon. 

Sam, hope your call comes soon 

 to everyone, off to work now boo boo


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Marie - glad your appt went well. Just thought I'd share that I have polycystic ovaries but have been told I don't have PCOS which is different apparently. Like you, I have always had regular periods and none of the other symptoms associated with PCOS. The nurse told me that I probably wouldn't have known I had polycystic ovaries unless I was having IVF. This is normally also associated with a high AMH. Mine's 37, what's yours? You are right that unfortunately it does put you at higher risk of OHSS so they will need to keep a closer eye on you like they are with me, e.g extra scans and blood tests. 

Up until yesterday I wasn't showing many signs of OHSS, just mild nausea and a bit of bloating, but last night I became very unwell - extreme nausea (couldn't eat anything) and my stomach is really sore. However I had a blood test and scan yesterday which didn't show any problems and now I'm wondering whether it's a reaction to cyclogest? If anyone's had any side effects on cyclogest, can you let me know? I'm getting a bit panicky that they will think I am too ill to have ET this week   Feeling a little bit better this morning and am going to try eating a bit of breakfast.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic hope it was just a blip and you'll be ok by thur/saturday for transfer. Pregnancy can make ohss worse,so be careful.Still taking your fluids?Keep an eye on it today,and take it easy.Hope your ok.  

Marie great news,seems like 19th April will be busy.You'll have to have a mini meet in clinic lol

good luck with the call today Sam  

queenie one more day!

how you feeling Jules?

Ffydd not long left how you feeling?

Morning all


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Raven - just taken some ginger extract so hopefully it will help with the nausea. I'm trying my best not to get too worked up about it and go with the flow. If we have to post-pone ET until I'm well, it's not the end of the world (well, that's what I'm trying to convince myself of!).

Good luck with your planning appt today. Hope you can start treatment soon x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hi shell thanks for the info... i am going to start the metformin today so i will have it after tea and see how I go. Another wonderful side effect to look forward to haha. Pix you are right, defo better to be forwarned. I'm going to try one tablet a day first for a week and see how that goes. 

interesting about the pco / pcos as well shell and nic, thanks for the info on that. Nic sounds like we are quite similar, my amh is 50 which always seems to cause alarm at clinic. I got a bit of ohss last time so I think that's why they swapped me to antagonist for this go.

try not to panic about feeling poorly because they will be looking at you very closely at this stage, if they are happy with the bloods I think thats a good sign, also you may get scanned to check for fluids around your ovaries (enjoy if this happens as it might be an external one so don't be too quick to whip your knickers off when you hear the word "scan" like I did  ). 

Just keep drinking as much as you can and eat if you fancy it, rest up and fingers crossed you will start to feel better hun, 

Ravan what times your apt?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

marieclare said:


> also you may get scanned to check for fluids around your ovaries (enjoy if this happens as it might be an external one so don't be too quick to whip your knickers off when you hear the word "scan" like I did ).


Too late


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic thats funny  

appiontment is at 2pm,getting excited and nervous for some reason.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to keep you waiting ladies.. won't get started with the excuses I'll just get on with the news!

Got the call and it's fabulous news  - the embryologist said it coulddn't be better - all 6 eggs fertilised normally   
Have ET booked for Friday but they'll call Fri morning - as there are more than 5 at the moment they might decide to go for blasts on Sunday.
I burst into tears as soon as I put the phone down. DH and I are thrilled - but still trying to keep feet on the ground. Another hurdle cleared, now cautiously on to the next one! Just going to take things easy today - and grin a lot  

xxxx

Nic hope you're feeling better hun and managed to have a bit of breakfast  - i had cyclogest for iui cycle last year and I had a massively bloated stomach.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam yay yay yay yay yay that is fab fab news. 6 lovely embryos woo hoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

fantastic news Sam,well done.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh Sam I am soooooo happy for you!! Can't get better than 100%


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sam that is wonderful news. Got my fingers crossed that they all keep growing. 

Raven I wad so nervous before my apt. Dont know why though. It's very exciting. Hope your dates are soon. 

Morning all xxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam fab news, 6 is definitely a lucky number.  

Tric if you feel really poorly ring the clinic and get some advice hun

Marie glad your appointment went well and you have a plan

Ravan good luck for today hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sam brilliant news on embryos well done hun 

lol nic I reckon we can't be the only ones who did that. 

roll on 2pm ravan, not long now x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay, fab news Sam, brill well done.

Hope you feel better soon nic and can go ahaed with ET. Remember those fluids, protein etc

What are you girls like whipping your knickers off for external scan   Suppose it is second nature to by that stage I would prob do the same!

Woohoo almost here Raven, good luck hope they have got dates soon for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie glad your appointment went well

hope everyone feels ok today?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Talk about speedy service - I sent the script for my drugs off yesterday and they have called just now to ask when I want them delivered. They are coming Friday morning. Nice and early. She did ask if I would rather have them closer to the time but I will be happy when they are in the house. 

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

God that is quick Sugar.  Did you get them cheap?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great sugar, makes it feel real when you have the drugs


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just caught up from last night LOL

Congrats Sam, I'll be downstairs having my basline while your upstairs having et fingers crossed for you xx

Nic if the cyclogest is the same stuff as in the bum bullets thats the reaction I had too them last time, I found that mint sweets and ginger biscuits helped take off the nausea long enough to get some food down. hope you feel better soon x

Marie great news about tx how far do you have to come?

Fingers crossed for Raven I'm sure she's currently sat in the waiting room watching a DVD wishing she had a computer  

hope everyone else is feeling ok


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

It is feeling closer ready. Still smarts paying all that cash out though lol

wonder how raven is getting on


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks ladies Im back.Very quick one Sams nagging!

Trail run with feb a/f....scan on day 10-12

Real tx.....with april a/f scan on day 10-12,transfer w/c 26th april

hope that makes sense.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo all go now hun, it will soon be here


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats great Raven, it wont be long till your trial scans then you will be starting for real.. Are you excited now? I am


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Bit better in work, technically I'm the boss of my team so we had a little chat. Lol. Not much else to report really, still waiting and waiting and wondering. 

Hope everyone is good.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd im glad work is a little better for you

4 days to go. hope its not going too slow for you


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's all happening on here!!  So much to catch up with.
Glad everyone is doing well  and things seem to be moving.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you have your dates Ravan, exciting!

Hope you are OK Ffydd, not long now  

Great news on your 6 embryos Sam!

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Doing fine but time is going so slowly I'm sure it's going backwards. Lol x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, it does drag doesn't it, hang in there hun x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd only 4 days woohoo

Ravan glad you got your dates

Good luck to anyone who is doing something tomorrow i've lost track


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam 6 embryo's is fab well done.

raven so pleased app went well. it won't be long till you start woo hoo.

can't chat as dh is waiting to watch silent witness with me. have written my questions for dr g.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie good luck for you appointment


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Best of luck tomorrow Queenie


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow queenie.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i wished you luck on another thread i think lol

hope all goes well and you will really like mr g he is great


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay Queenie - appointment with mr g tomorrow  good luck for it hun and well done on preparing those questions. He was always more than happy to take time to answer the list I'd made before appointments with him    I'm sure that the position we're in now is lots to do with his good work and advice. 

Ravan - glad the appointment went well and you've got dates - dates are great! 

Ffydd - good to hear from you - hope that time starts going in the right direction for you again   take care


as for me... Am still thrilled with the news about the embies this morning (still grinning   ) but haven't managed to shake the abdominal pain i've had for a couple of days - thought that the EC might shift it but maybe because they couldn't get to other ovary it's still heavy??   Although I think that it might be because I'm a bit constipated   and bloated. Knocked back half a litre of prune juice and munched through half a tin of prunes and DH got me some lactulose - not working yet but this last half and hour i have managed to get rid of a bit of trapped wind   I'm a real pleasure to be around this evening with my squeaky bottom  sorry ladies   !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are a fart bag lol, progestrone will make you bunged up too so keep up the lactulose and prune yuck yuck


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

hope everyone is ok today

good luck tomorrow queenie. I hope you get lots of answers to your questions xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

queenie good luck tomorrow  

Sam sorry you are feeling a bit blocked up   hope it passes soon  

how you feeling Nic?

Ffydd not long now  

Anybody used ovulation sticks? Could you advise me ? when I start using them,time,which to get ect? Kara sure you said you used them.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah ive used them when i went for my biospy, dont bother with cheap ones get clear blue, i used normal and then backed in up with a digital(ebay sell them cheaper than shops) it says when to start testing depending on your cycle lenght, i almost tested after 3pm and didnt wee for 4 hours before testing(nightmare lol)

as the line was getting thicker i did test sometimes in the morning lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great news Raven you will soon be at the starting post.

100% sam that is fab news

Getting closer now Fydd, good luck

Hope embies doing well nic

Hope you appoint goes well with Mr. G Queenie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well ladies ive had to resort to pen and paper because i cant keep up   marie and sarahjane ec on 19th is a good date its maias birthday   
ravan april will be here before you know it i used clearblue digital ovulation tests nice and simple you get a smiley face for a yes  
sam 6 fertilising is brilliant you must be so pleased! 
ffydd i know waiting feels like forever but not to long now till sunday wishing you lots and lots of luck  
queenie hope your appointment goes well tomorrow   sorry if ive missed anyone


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck for today queenie x

Raven I'm sure april will be here before you know it, I used Ovulation sticks but can't remember which ones I'll have a look when I get home x

hope everyone else is feeling OK today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol miriam

queenie hope today goes really well

jules good luck wiith baseline tomorrow

sam how you feeling?

ffydd you ok hun?

nic do you expect a call today to say whether its blast off or not?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for your advice on ovulation.Have ordered clear blue 7 pack and 20 cheap ones,coz I have to monitor for 2 months....the clinic advised cheap ones!But I want to see the smiley face lol 
Kara why did you have to hold your wee for 4 hours?

Ffydd not long now,how you feeling?

Queenie good luck today  

Nic and Sam you both excited?

Jules one more day  

morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the smiley ones are clear blue digital, the cheap ones never worked for me, the line was always faint! sometimes i think clinic should try a few things themselfs lol

if you hold you wee for 4 hours you get the best result oh and reduce your fluid intake


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

why reduce fluid intake?
I dont trust the cheap ones either so got both lol
Im such a novice lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

makes the hormone is the wee stronger


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

duh   think i need to go back to bed!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Queenie the best of luck with your apt today. Hope it goes well and you get answers

raven use the sticks at 2pm as that is when the surge is happening. Test too early in the day and you may miss the surge. 

Good luck anyone waiting for calls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

also another thing to consider is the availability of using the trigger shot to time ovulation! you dont need the egg so this is an option. if say on your scan on day 12 your follicle looks good then you could use a trigger to time ovulation


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

might be worth asking about,im so nervous about getting it wrong lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the ovulation kits do take a little practice i have to admit, ask um about doing a trigger hun, it might well be easier


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck with your appt today Queenie  

Got the call from the clinic today. Out of the 13 fertilised embryos we have 7 "top quality" ones which they are going to take to blastocyst. That means we will lose 6 today but I was assured they wouldn't have been good enough to carry on with anyway. So that means I will be going in Saturday for ET!!!!  

DH and I thought we had made our decision about whether to put one or two embryos back in but started doubting ourselves this morning. We had made an informed decision to just put one back because we're not sure we could cope financially and practically with twins. I think as it's getting closer to D-Day though, the temptation to pop two back in gets more and more tempting! We have to keep reminding ourselves that we have 7 good embryos, so if this doesn't work, we can always do a FET in a few months. 

Sam, I am suffering with you.....I won't go into details but DH has just gone to Tescos to get me a bacon sandwich which is has always been a sure-fire way of getting things moving in the past


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear All

I am new to this thread and I did post earleir today but for some reason it hasn't appeared on here.  I am posting again but sorry if I am repeating anything if my previous post appears anywhere on here.
DH had a TESE procedure early January because he had an operation for a twisted testicle when he was a baby which has damaged the tube that transports the swimmers, so he has plenty but they can't get out.
Appointment with Mr Jenkins went well at IVF Wales and results were good.  Now the spot light is on me.
I went for a pre treatment scan yesterday and although all of my bits were fine and the lining was thickening 'nicely' my one ovary is on top of my uterus - Any advice on this?
Also, my uterus is a different shape to normal but they said that was nothing to worry about.
The thing that most worried me was that outside of my other ovary was a large dark shadow.  The nurse went off to soeak to a doctor and came back and although initiall she was quite concerned she had spoken to the doctor and he wasn't worried.  He said he would check the scans later on in the day but was not concerned and would scan me again in March when we are due to start treatment.
I don't know whether to ring or not for feedback from the doc as I am just worried that we will go in March and they will postpone treatment and we have had loads of postponements waiting for the TESE.
Please can anyone let me know if they have had the ovary on top of the uterus problem or if anyone has had a dark shadow found when being scanned.
Thank you.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic well done on blast off, 7 embryos going for blast really is great.

i can understand your confusion on whether to have SET or double. maybe this will help you, blastocyst have an average implantation rate of around 70% so going to blast in itself increases your chance of success as it gives the embryologist a very good idea of which embryos are the best, today i bet they would have to guess which ones to transfer and this is why they are heading for blasts.

personally i have had 6 double embryo transfers and 1 SET. i always thought twins would be a dream come true yet in reality i was very relieved to have one of board as twins not only have a financial aspect but there is a certain amount of risks with twins, also blastocyst have a higher chance of splitting into twins.

i have always said if you dont want twins then dont have a double et, if it happens from one embryo then its down to the gods!

it is a very personal choice and only you and your hubby can decide, im sure clinic will help advise you

hiya and welcome pickwick
if your worried i would call them to save yourself weeks of worry


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yahoo well done Nic,thats fantastic.Bet you got a huge smile....roll on Saturday!

welcome pickwick,I would also phone clinic for a chat,to put your mind at ease.When in March is your appiontment?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Our appointment is on the 11th March aiming for egg collection o the 19th April and this is to start the treatment, I just don't want to go there and them say sorry you have to get this dark area sorted out.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo call um pick at least you will get some reasurance


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

gonna be busy on here 19th april   there are a few girls on here having egg collection on that day  
I think if the dark area was a concern,they would have done something for you.But you will have a few scans ahead of you,so im sure they will check for you.Do phone them if you are concerned though,they wont mind.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

think Im going to refresh the list after Saturday,so Nic and Sam can be on there as


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so party at ivf wales on the 19th april then lol....

ravan your doing fab on the list hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hold that thought Kara ,I'm getting confused


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Ravan said:


> think Im going to refresh the list after Saturday,so Nic and Sam can be on there as


AAAH that sounds so exciting!!!!!!

Thanks for the advice Kara - I think that's helped us settle our minds and we are happy with our decision. Do you happen to know whether blastocyst FETs have the same success rate?

Pickwick - welcome to FF. Like the others said, I would definitely contact the clinic to discuss your concerns. They have always been really helpful to me and have never made me feel like I am pestering them. Also, it will hopefully put your mind at ease. As far as the high ovary goes, we have a FF called Sam on these boards who recently had EC - unfortunately they couldn't reach one ovary but they still got 6 eggs from the other and they all fertilised! so don't worry too much. When you say your uterus is a different shape to others, did they tell you that it is retroverted? If so, don't worry as I have that too and it didn't cause any problems with treatment. They just need to know as they have to approach the ovaries at a different angle during EC. Good luck for your treatment and hope you stick around on the forum. I have found it a great help


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Nic,a few years age I actually got pregnant with a blasto FET(ectopic) They gave me 50% odds with that one....and that was with the old freezing technic.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would imagine the success rate of frozen blastocyst is a little lower but you probably wont need a fet anyway lol.

pickwick , sam has an ovary on the top of her uterus


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

I think I will give them a ring today and see what they say or whether the doc looked at the scans.

There will defo be a party in April with all the egg collections.

I feel much better after all the responses and I will definitely be sticking around, this website is such a comfort.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll add you to our new list on Saturday Pick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pickwick your more than welcome. this is a great place for support

ravan is the crazy list making lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara I want a new ticker,but dont know what to count down to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could count down to week of planned et?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Girls, I will let you know how I get on when I call the clinic.  Hopefully I will bump into Sam on here as well.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

let us know what they say pick  

Good idea batman,e/t week it is


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure sam will be online later pick.....have you also seen our meet up thread?

ravan get that ticker on lol

im not getting alot done today lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

No I haven't seen the meet up thread.  To be honest you can probaly tell by my posts that I am a bit of a novice at this.x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

big welcome to you Pick, have you made that call? They always willing to talk things through with you, so would deffo call and put your mind at rest. Good luck with your tx  

Can hear your ticker ticking from here Raven, getting closer all the time  

Great news on your embies Nic, good luck for sat

How are you doing Sam?

Not sure what time you are with Mr. G Queenie, good luck


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya ladies, just popping on to check everyone's ok. 

Great news on the blasto's nic, I hope both you and sam can get rid of the uncomfyness (is that a word?!).  

Miriam good to hear 19th april is a lucky date! Hi Pickwick, hope you have had a chat to clinic about your scan. I am also booked in for ec 19th April so I look forward to chatting to you as it all gets going, its great on here I felt really informed going through my treatment as someone here always knew the answers. xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome Pick, lovely ladies on here

Tric i had 3 put back twice lol, they never took mine to blast mine cos i only ever got a few eggs

Hi to everyone

Ravan i know i'm too late now hun but i have a few things that detect ovulation i'll bring to meet for you


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Raven I checked and it was the clear blue that I used before no smily face though.

Welcome Pickwick, hope the clinic were able to put you at ease.

Here's the link for the meet
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222126.270

Good luck for Sat Nic, we had a similar decision to make last time and opted for SET, but are going for the two this time fingers crossed.

Quick question re blasts, Last time I had the ec on Tues then et on the Friday and my two embies frozen the same day. Am I right in assuming these weren't blasts? I am gonna ask tomoz but not two sure at what stage they go to blast and wether to ask for them to be this time if they are not already.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nic , well done on 7 good embryos. Saturday will be here in no time.

Welcome Picwic, don't have any advice for you sorry but just wanted to say hello


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Julespenfold i might be wrong but i don't think they are blasts. I think blasts are 5 day old embryos hun.  I might be wrong though


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pickwick and welcome.

nic well done on 7 embryo's

thanks all for you good wishes. 
app with mr griffiths went well. he was lovely. he read through my notes and asked to do a scan there and then to look at the fluid that is in my cervix. and guess what it is no longer there. he said it could have been nabothian follicles which had grown large with fluid and have now gone. i do know that i have them on my cervix and he said that you can have them inside the cervix as well. so no need for a hysterscopye. we then discussed my ibs and he said lots of women are diagonsed with ibs when really they have endo. he also said that endo does caused poor egg quality ( which is what i have) so he has put me on the waiting list for a laposcopye. he said the waiting time is less than 5 months  and i have to wait a months after lap to do tx. so its just a waiting game now.  i asked how much to go private and he said about 1500 and could have lap in 2 weeks.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie glad your appointment went well.  What are you going to do are you going private?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well my dad has just phoned and offered to pay for me to go private. but dh won't even consider taking money off my parents and we can't afford to pay. 
just feel a little down now that he won't even think about going private. he just keeps saying that he said LESS  than 5 months so that could end up being in 3 months. but i'm not holding out much hope for that, will probably be 5 months.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a lovely offer from your dad, less than 5 months doesn't seem that bad (if your not in a hurry to do tx) and i suppose you can keep mithering them for cancellation appointments hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

queenie glad your appointment went well.What lovely parents you have.Is it a pride thing with your hubby or is he okay with waiting?mimi has a good idea,keep phoning them for cancellations.
Hi mimi hows your bump?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan alls well thanks, i will bring ov kits with me on meet.  I have a saliva one which is easier in some ways you are welcome to them (plus sticks and a clear blue monitor i think)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks both. yes my parents are fab i think they feel my pain for a child as well as we are very close. yes think it is dh's pride and he is happy to wait, he doesn't have the urgency to do tx as i do. good idea mini will try phoning to see about cancellations. grace wanted to do a mointiored cycle as well and i think that is to be done after lap so more waiting again before i can start tx. just feel i am waisting time. if i was younger i wouldn't mind but i will be 38 in july and just feel i am getting nearer to 40.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie i am 42 next week and look at me hun, i know what it is like to see time slipping.  Can't you persuade dh to loan the money from parents


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i know mini you are wondeful i just want to give tx a few more goes and if not then go through adoption process and would like to do that before i am 40 cos have a better chance of a younger child.

will see if i can work on dh slowly. thanks


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all  


Feel that I've been quite 'bigged-up' here today    i can see that my 'high ovary' reputation preceeds me   feels good to be able to share my experiences in the hope that they'll be of use/interest - but i have to stress that my situation might not be the same as anyone elses (DH wanted me to make that quite clear! -   tried to explain that the site is all about sharing experiences not diagnosing each other!)

will have to do this a bit at a time I think - has taken me a while to go through the posts so will post a few replies.... which I'll do in no particular order


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Pickwick and welcome  

Me and DH have been ttc for about 6 years. I've had history of ovarian cysts and end of last year was diagnosed with severe endometriosis. I had 2 laparoscopies last year 
- July (Royal Gwent) - to remove cyst and endo diagnosed 
- October (Spire Clinic Cardiff) - to have endo cut out - Mr G also found lots of adhesions - frozen pelvis - everything stuck to everything else (bowel, uterus, ovaries, fallopian tubes). 

I've lost count of the ultrasound scans (mostly internal   ) I've had over the years. During scans I've been told that I have an anteverted and retroflexed uterus (tilted and twisted) - but this shouldn't affect ttc. I've also had several shadows - which on the whole have been cysts on my ovaries (some small, some big) the smaller ones they have just ignored and carried on with treatment. During one scan last year, they saw quite a large dark area and queried whether I had a 'pelvic kidney' (3rd kidney   ) but decided that it was actually just the position of an enlarged ovary tucked behind my uterus. 

During this course of treatment it was confirmed that my ovaries were high with one being on top of my uterus - i was disappointed that this was the one with most of the activity (more follicles developed there) and was told during the scan that it would be difficult to reach. As it happens, this is the ovary they were able to reach! (confirmed today) but the other was surrounded by bowel and too risky to get at. I guess that goes to show that possible problems highlighted in scans earlier on in cycle aren't always necessarily an indicator of how the procedure will go (although maybe I was a bit of an exception). During EC they are also able to press on abdomen and move ovary a bit if it is still high and there's always a chance that a heavy ovary full of follicles will drop lower and make it easier to access.

As the girls mentioned, although they could only get to my one ovary during Egg Collection, they still managed to get 6 eggs and all 6 fertilised - so a high ovary hasn't been an issue for me... and hope the same is true for you too xx

I'd definitely phone and see if you can get an update on your scan but try not to worry too much as things with me seem to have changed quite a few times with different scans... and you certainly get to have a fair few over the course of treatment! x

Good luck with everything and hope things move quickly for you x
I'll be going to my first meet later this month - would be good to have other new faces there too


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, just catching up after a long day at work...

Welcome Pickwick, hope you managed to speak to someone and put your mind at rest. I'm down for EC on 19th too (glad it's a lucky day Miriam  ). Liking the idea of a party at IVF wales, at least we'll all have paper hats  

Queenie, glad to hear your appointment went well. What a lovely offer from your parents, they sound wonderfully supportive.  Hope you manage to work things with dh and that the wait won't be too long for you.  It's a way of your parents doing something positive, its hard on the whole family and I know my parents feel pretty helpless, perhaps if you talk with dh he'll  be able to see that you are all working together to achieve your dream and their help will allow you both to concentrate your resources on tx.  In the meantime, hope you will be able to get a cancellation  

Jules, best of luck for tomorrow 

Sam, good luck for your call / et tomorrow, 

Hope you are having a good rest ready for Saturday Nic

Hi Sugar, Ravan, Kara, Mimi, Marie, hope you are all OK!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Crikey - that last post of mine was a bit of a long one... hope that I don't get blocked for 'over-posting'!  

Nic - 7 going to blasts is fab!! DH and I have been having discussions about SET (and changing our minds everyday). If it's just ET then I think that we'll def go for 2 - was thinking the same thing if we get to blasts but seeing kara's stats not so sure - if both blasts stayed i wouldn't mind at all but if one of those also split? not sure about 3! After all I've only got two (.)(.) !! We've resolved to listen to the clinical advice and make the decision when we're presented with the information - could be going in for ET tomorrow so blasts might not come into the equation. Time for ET changed to later in afternoon - so don't expect update too early!) We're getting a call at 10am tomorrow to let us  know either way. Will update tomorrow after that so Ravan can update her list   .... hope you're feeling better and the bacon sandwich worked!

xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening SarahJ  

Queenie - glad your appointment with Mr G went well. I had my op with him privately  (4 hour session to have as much endo as poss cut out). I guess I was lucky (?) to have endo diagnosed initially when I had an NHS lap to have a cyst removed as that meant that we could plan our next move. Would the lap be to diagnose and treat at same time?

I know how frustrating I've found it to have one thing after another that has to be done before the start of tx    Wonderful that your parents are so supportive (i'm very lucky that mine are too). How would your DH respond if he knew how much the treatment meant to them - not just at the prospect of being grandparents, but also doing all that they could for their daughter? or could you agree to let them pay for the op if you pay them back over a very long period (we did something similar with my parents agreeing to borrow on the understanding that it was paid back - but only paying back tiny amounts at a time). Maybe DH will come round to the idea - after all it's only today you've found out   xx hope you get a plan sorted soon and in the meantime i guess you'll be working your way up that waiting list (and scouting for a cancellation   )  x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules no they were day 3 embryos, blasts are day 5 embryos

good luck with your baseline tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam lol yep your reputation proceeds you now lol

queenie im pleased your appointment went well and 1500 quid for a lap is great, is that just a look lap? if things need to be done cost might be higher

men what are they like, could you put your foot down? maybe sit down and explain just how important months are in this game.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys that what I thought.

Queenie glad your appointment with mr g went well, my nhs appointment came around in less than the time I was quoted and the only time delay I had was getting the planning appointment afterwards (7 months!!!) don't no if you can pre book that now or have to wait. Fingers crossed it al happens quickly for you which ever way you decide to go xx

Will be back on for an update tomoz eve xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck with baseline jules.. sam good luck waiting for a call ..queenie glad appoinment went ok its a shame you have to wait for the lap ..maybee you can persuade hubby to take your parent up on there kind offer


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

you've probably had enough of my mammoth posts now so I'll keep this brief....

I went back to clinic today to get checked out. Had constant pain yesterday in lower abdomen and back that I couldn't shift with pretty strong codeine. 
Pleased to report that all's OK - was worried that it was another cyst as pain was the same and was worried that they wouldn't be able to do ET. They scanned me - Grace said it was a tummy scan (was undoing my trousers when I had a post from here flash into my head and remembered not to whip off my knickers!) Ovary they couldn't reach was still pretty big and combined with side effects of codeine and progesterone - I'm still pretty bloated, uncomfortable and bunged up    Was given 2 giant glycerine suppositories   won't go into details but they seem to have done something. Just hope things keep moving! (maybe i should try a bacon sarnie from tesco like nic   )

I can cope with injections, downregging, stimming, internal  scans - but constipation   def the worst! 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glycerine suppositories work quick dont they lol

glad your ok, its always best to get checked if your worried

sam is et tomorrow?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jules good luck for baseline tomorrow hope it goes well

he said about 1500 he wasn't sure of exact price he said it could be more up to 2000. if we decide to go down that route then i would have to look into it properly as when i heard one thousand i kind of didn't take it in as thought it would def not be an option. will have to tread slowly with dh otherwise he will get stroppy 

my lap on nhs is for diganosis and treatment at the same time.

oh sam that sounds painful. glad things have started to move.!!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for that mimi,that will help alot       

Sam & nic bet your both excited! Cant change the list till your on the 2ww   be good to see 3 names on it,even though Ffydd will only have a day left.

Queenie,hope you can bend hubbys arm.....not too violently though  

Hi Miriam,did you get the pics?

Good luck tomorrow Jules,you excited?

Hi Kara,sarah,mel,sugar,pix,helen,JK1,pick and anyone else I've missed


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey kara  - they're calling tomorrow at 10 to let me know if it's et tomorrow or going to blasts on sunday.

i've never known anything like the glycerine sups - they said you need to keep them there for at least 20 mins - at 15 mins I couldn't clench any longer! (sorry tmi!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol sam i was the same, its impossible not to go lol

hiya ravan hunni


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sam - good luck for ET if it goes ahead tomorrow.
Jules - good luck for baseline scan.

Got terrible lower back pain today  I'm also feeling a bit like a caged animal so am going to make sure I get out of the house tomorrow. My mum and aunty are coming up from Swansea to visit me so looking forward to that.

Had a good chat with the embryologist today. She said our embryos are "looking really pretty" (?) and has high hopes for Saturday. She said that she hopes that at least 4 out of the 7 will survive til then. Feel a bit panicky thinking of them dying off (especially as we started off with 20 eggs!) but, as she explained, it's a good thing as they get to sort the wheat from the chaff, so to speak.



Sam76 said:


> I can cope with injections, downregging, stimming, internal scans - but constipation  def the worst!
> x


Still with you on that one hun. Trying the senokot tonight. Bacon sarnie let me down badly, lol x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you manage to get out and about tomorrow nic embryologist is right you will be left with the best ones


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam you should get news soon, if et is today good luck and make sure you take a pic of your embryos

nic hope your feeling ok today


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Morning all  

It's blast off for us too    

Embryologist said that of the 6, all were still going but 4 were doing what they'd expect at day 3 so it would be difficult to identify the best one(s) for transfer today. Transfer is therefore Sunday - they're ringing this afternoon to let me know what time. Hoping and   that the chances of anything disastrous happening between now and Sunday are incredibily slim. 

Ravan, list can't change for me til Sunday hun x

Nic - hope the senokot worked for you - it can have quite a powerful effect (as I learned last Sunday, sleeping on the bathroom floor to be near to the loo! I've gone from one extreme to the other  ) Feeling more comfortable today - going to try getting some stuff done around the house today as I don't think that lying around will help to keep things moving   

ANy tips for good things to eat to keep things on the go would be welcome for me and Nic (but not prunes please - can't face any more). Had fried onions on toast (mum's suggestion) and nuts last night. Planning to have a big bowl of allbran in a mo (yum  ) 

xx
be back later x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

no probs Sam lol Congratulations you must be very excited


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Fabulous news Sam  

Not sure if you've had it yet Jules, but good luck for baseline, hope all good.

How are you doing Nic? Hope the backpain has eased. Enjoy with your mum and aunt today

Big hug Queenie, the prospect of waiting is horrid. I hope that either DH comes around or a cancellation comes up. Is your birthday close? I think a way around it is if they put a cheque in a birthday card for you   DH can't argue with birthday present   Glad that the appoint went well


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Girlies

Thank you so much for the warm welcome.

There are a few of us booked for the 19th April and it's comforting to speak to others in the same boat.

Sam thanks for telling me your story.  I don't get bad pains or anything like that so I would imagine our circumstances are not the same but it was lovely of you to reassure me about things.  I suffer badly with constipation so DH thinks that the shadow is possibly that as the nurse said it could be.  I think he was just trying to reassure me with his WISE words of comfort.  I have got everything crossed for you for Sunday.

I have read through the posts since I was last on and I am trying to famaliarise myself with everyone so sorry if it takes me a while to get to know you all and where you all are.

Well, I phoned the clinic yesterday and left a message.  Jodie phoned me back, said she understood all of my concerns and the doc's had a meeting today so she would get an update and ring me today.  

My main worry is not that I have something awful but that I will go for appointment in March and they wont be able to continue because of whatever the dark shadow is.  Probably a silly worry I guess but as it's my first time I find I worry about the slightest thing.

Anyway will keep you posted.xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam thats wonderful news, blast off woo hoo. get some fibregel it works wonders

pick hope jodie calls you soon to put your mind at rest a little, worrying is horrid


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Just a quick post to let you know how i got on today, scan all fine starting hrt tonight with another scanned booked for the 19th and fingers crossed et w/c 22nd. 

Will be back on later xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great all go now

enjoy the hrt!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam, that's great news!!!   Fingers crossed for us both this weekend  

Feeling a little better today although couldn't sleep very well last night because of the back pain. Has eased a bit today though, as long as I keep moving around. Looking forward to ET tomorrow to get over that final hurdle! Just hope there's enough to freeze so that I can keep going back to the same crop for future kids (I know I'm jumping ahead of myself slightly here!  )

Glad scan went well Jules.
Pickwick - glad you contacted the clinic about your concerns. Jodie is lovely isn't she? She's my allocated nurse and I think she's wonderful. Mind you, all the nurses there are great.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats brilliant news sam with only a day between you can go loopy on 2ww with nic   good news for you to jules   pickwick hope jodie rings you soon and puts your mind at rest


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic i bet et will be exciting for you, ive heard its really chilled out in there on a saturday too

pick any news from jodie?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam and Nic good luck for the weekend everything crossed for you and I hope your movements are now normal lol xx

Pickwick I hope Jodie rang you back with your update today 

Queenie hope your having a better day today  

Raven - hows the list doing r u lost yet

Kara, trix, Miriam and Mimi hope al going well with you . 

afm - Having a really positive day today, Leanne was lovely this morning and I asked her about blasts and she said the lab would make the decision after the defrost. She did say that providing my scan goes ok on the 19th the lab will ring and advise what day they will do the et and it will depend on how busy they are as my date is not as set as somone who has ec. Probably going to be early that week so hopefully will be on the 23rd so I can have a chilled evening with you all the night before

She did tell me I had a retroverted uterus not sure what this means, I know its nothing to worry about just curious if anyone can clarify that would be great x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic all the very best for et tomorrow

sam all the very best for et on sunday

jule glad scan went well today. i'm not 100% sure what a retroverted uterus is but i'm sure someone will be able to explain what it is. 

pickwick hope your heard back off jodie.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening all 

Just a quickie to say good luck Nic for tomorrow - hope it all goes smoothly for you   xx

Jules - i have an anteverted and retroflexed uterus (anteverted i think is tilted forwards - so retroverted would be tilted backwards) the retroflexed means it's twisted backwards - I'll also been told it's nothing to worry about  
x

Queenie - hope things are looking better today hun xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks both i'm feeling better this evening. did have a bit of a down day.  
have decided to wait for nhs app and hope that it comes sooner than 5 months. i checked the price of lap today with the spire cos dr g wasn't sure of excate price and it was 2000 pounds so that is far to much. also had to organise leaving present and cards for two colleagues leaving on maternity leave. found that hard to do today. but feel better now and more positive.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

jules I have a retroflexed uterus    will make no difference to your pregnancy  

Cant wait for the weekend to pass,then we will have 2 more pupo ladies   bet your both excited,I am for you.

pick did you here back?

Hi queenie   

evening all,just a quickie tonight....lost starts at 9pm


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

hey queenie - glad things are a bit better - waiting is pants but we'll all be crossing fingers that your nhs appointment comes round quickly   


Wow Ravan hadn't really thought about being pupo   - so many milestones in this last week... excited but still taking one step at a time... think it'll take a while to sink in. Spoke to the embryologist this afternoon - ET is 3:30 on sunday. one of our embies was still one cell this morning so not viable the other was 4 cell - so slow for this stage and the other 4 were 'ok' (bit of a mediocre sounding word but i'll try not to dwell on that   )  if clinic recommend going to blasts we'll take that  I was asked if i had any questions and i wanted to know if there was any chance we'd get to sunday and have nothing to put back. Although she didn't say it outright I got the impression that there's always an outside chance. But she did say that the embies might not reach blast by sunday (and if they do the quality might not be brilliant) but they'd put back whatever one(s) were best - which sounds like a good plan    x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry am hopeless poster at the moment, hadn't even realised this was a new thread!

Hope everyone is doing ok?  

Sam, good luck with your ET on Sunday hun.  When I had BFP it was with 2 embryos that were 3 cell and 4 cell and not perfect by any means so don't worry.  

Pickwick, I hope you heard back from Jodie to reassure you.  I had a slightly scary time bit similar to that at IVF Wales few years ago.  Had a scan before starting IUI and doc say dark patch thought was fluid. Told me to have a lap then come back.  Thankfully i have private medical cover at work so had the lap v quickly and they found nothing!  

Queenie, good that you're feeling better this evening.  Waiting is horrible, I'm totally fed up with it too.   

I'm sorry I can't do many personals as I haven't read back too far.  Wishing you all loads of luck


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara & Miriam, can't believe I'm 15 pages behind but replying to your previous posts, lol

Yes, I'd love to fit in another cycle before DE at reprofit.  But it would have to be NHS as we have no spare cash.  I'm sure we can have an IUI on the NHS but of course I'd rather have another NHS IVF.  Depends I guess on whether new funding would be available and also on timing.  I think for DE cycle I'll be getting my tx protocol through during mid May and I don't know til then what drugs I'll be taking but don't think I'll be taking much before June at earliest.  Donors EC is 12th July.  Presume I'd need a good 8 weeks between finishing one cycle and starting another - so any NHS tx I do will have to be concluded by early May at latest. 

I figure it makes sense to have one more go with my own eggs as long as it's NHS as possible if it works we'd save £4.5k and would have my own genes too, lol.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Glad your scan went well today Jules and you are having a positive day!

Nic, best of luck for tomorrow

Sam, good luck on Sunday

Queenie, glad you are feeling better tonight

Laura, good luck for your appointment next week. Hope you are able to have another cycle here, fingers crossed for you

Ffydd, how are you? Not long now 

Wishing our pupo and soon to be pupo ladies lots of luck   

Have a good weekend all


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Jules - I have a retroverted uterus - it just means that it's tilting backwards. Hasn't caused any problems for treatment so far.

Looking forward to tomorrow's ET but started freaking myself out my saying that there will be a baby in my belly tomorrow!! Oh god, it's so hard not to get excited!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

good luck for ET trickynic


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

I'm ok thanks, SarahJaneH, time is still going really slowly and mind is racing. Lol. Really hope it works this time. It hubby's bday tomorrow so hopefully we'll be too busy to think about it and the day will go fast!

Sam76 I found dried apricots and beetroot work really well for constipation, sorted me out, I didn't even have to use Senokot in the end. 

All the best for transfer tomorrow Nic

x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd hope dh has a good day and good luck for otd tomorrow.

laura good luck for app, hope you can get another nhs go so you don't need to go abroad.

all the best nic for today.

sam all the best for tomorrow.

jules hope you are doing well

well i'm off to cardiff shopping today to spend my xmas vouchers. hoping to get some clothes to go with my ugg boots.

have a good day all. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

ravan i love lost but omg it screws with my head, did you get into fast forward too? thats back on soon

laura hiya hun, its hard to keep up with these chatterboxes lol, hope you can get your NHS cycle cant see why not.

nic good luck with blast off today 

sam how you feeling?

queenie hope the wait flies by hun, i use to call all the time at least once a week to see if they had any cancellations, they wont give you one through til you have a pre op! stupid system!

jules hows the hrt?

sarah bet your itching to get going?

pix how are you huni?

im sure im missing someone! so many of you

list again please lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just a quickie cos off out with nephew, but loads of luck Nic will write more later x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Kara, yes I can't wait. 6 weeks til downregging, doesn't seem that far away now.

Hope dh has a good birthday Ffydd, fingers crossed for you for tomorrow

have a good day out with your nephew Pix

Ooh Queenie, enjoy your shopping today.

Well, today I'm going to do the housework, take dog for a nice walk in the sunshine then go and watch the rugby in the pub...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

6 weeks isnt long at all

your plans sound lovely, i wont get to see the rugby but COME ON ENGLAND lol well i am english


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

No it isn't and work is busy too so that will help time to go quick. 

I'm english too so will be popular in the pub he he,  dh is welsh so always a fun day in our house!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would love to be in the pub with you, i love a bit of banter lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I will sing swing low sweet chariot on your behalf lol. Its always good banter in there so I expect lots of abuse...
Just read the other thread, you must be v. bored on your own at work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be with you in spirit lol

omg i am so bored you wouldnt believe. talk about twiddle my thumbs, i might raid the fridge for some goodies in a minute.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you find some nice treats, right I'm off out now before the sun goes in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy

i have found some sorbet for starters lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara + ravan ive watched lost 4 times and im still puzzled  nic hope et has gone well   ffydd good luck for testing praying for you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

ALL ABOARD THE MOTHERSHIP!!!!  

Mixed news at the clinic today. I think we were feeling so positive about our 7 "top quality" embryos from Thurs that we were bound to be set up for a fall. Well, I'm glad we went to day 5 as some of the front runners from Thurs didn't make blasto today. Having chatted to the embryologist, we decided to put 2 back in after all (1 good one and 1 slightly below average) to increase our chances of pregnancy. She though it unlikely that we would end up with twins but we have come to realise that we would cope with that anyway. There are 4 other possible ones to freeze but they want to wait to see what happens tomorrow before deciding what to do. There is a possibility that we won't have any to freeze which is disappointing. I can't believe we have come from having 20 eggs/13 embryos to just 2 average blastos going back in! But have to stay positive and hope for the best  .

Hope ET goes well for you tomorrow Sam!
Good luck for testing tomorrow Ffydd


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic well done your pupo woo hoo

i know the feeling of being a little disappointed but 2 blasts is really, really good news and very postive as this has deffo picked the best of the bunch.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is OK?

Good luck for testing tomorrow Ffydd


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh claire ive just noticed your ticker

12 weeks tomorrow yay how wonderful hun


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats nic on being pupo  

with any luck i'll be in same position as you this time tomorrow (possibly only just tho as et not til 3:30!) It wasn't until i spoke to embryologist yesterday that i realised that embies might not make it to blast - but i guess as long as they put something back there'll be a chance - and the fact that it's the best of the bunch will make it the best chance  so there's good reason to be positive. 

Take it easy and spoil yourself x will you be working next week? I'll be off on Monday but going back to work on Tuesday. 

AFM - Feeling better today but still uncomfortable - back ache and lower abdomen. I think the lactulose and fybogel are working (hoorah!) but don't know how i'll manage without my hot water bottle from tomorrow... will just have to foucs on being pupo - really can't believe we've got this far!

Fydd good luck for tomorrow hun - here's hoping you start us on a roll of BFP's xxx  

sarahj - your plan sounds fab - hope you and the dog enjoyed the sunshine - wish i'd made a start on the housework!

kara - as i'm welsh i'll be supporting wales (unsurprisingly  ) but if the game doesn't go the way of the welsh (and i'm certainly not predicting that it will) at least I can take comfort that some of my FF will be smiling - and I'll settle for that  

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam i will be thinking of you tomorrow

ffydd good luck with testing hun, im praying for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic don't be disheartened i always have fragmentation on mine and have been pregnant 3 times.  There are people onhere that have perfect and no pregnancy.  Keep your chin up

Ffydd good luck for testing


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for all the good wishes, today's going really fast. I hope I sleep tonight because I couldn't sleep a wink last time. Will try to let you know quickly tomorrow. Please, please, please be a      .

x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nic, 2 is great hun. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam  - All the best for tomorrow.

Ffydd - Good luck for testing tomorrow, bet it can't come quick enough.

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic congrats on being pupo. hope the 2ww goes quick for you.

sam all the best for et tomorrow.

ffydd good luck for testing tomorrow i really hope its a bfp for you.

hi to everyone

had a lovely day in cardiff had a look around the new shopping center. spend some of my vouchers in next, bought leggings,top and scarf to wear with my ugg boots.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to crash in 

Just wanted some info. I am having my EC on 22 March. Is anyone else having their treatment then? Can I hold hands with you.

Also - will my husband be allowed in during the EC or is that when he's doing his sperm sample? On the Hospital 24 7 programme the woman didn't have her partner with her and I wondered if this was because he/she wasn't allowed?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

beanie you are not crashing in you are welcome to post where ever you would like.

i'm sure someone will be having tx around the same time as you but don't worry if there isn't we are all here to support you and help you through it.

you husband will be will you until you go into the ec room, as he will be taken to the men's room to do his bit. don't worry about ec it really is fine. i cried when i arrived at ec as i was so nervous and scared but the nurses held my hand whilst i was sedated. i can honestly say that there was no need to be nervous or scared as it was fine and  i don't remember a thing just waking up back in recovery with my husband next to me. although i do think my husband was getting rather annoyed at me as apparently i kept asking him the same question over and over again.

during et your husband will be with you the whole time.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Queenie. Sorry - another question... Can I take an iPod? I read somewhere that some clinics don't allow them.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

not sure about that. i know you can take music to listen to during ec but i'm sure someone will be able to help. 

before i had my first ec everyone kept telling me that it was fine and that the sedation was great and i can honestly say they are right, on my second attempt i couldn't wait for the sedation as it is so good. really don't worry about it. 

feel free to ask as many questions as you want.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you  
I kind of have a 'whatever will be will be' approach. I had read so many good and bad things about the HSG and then in the end it was fine. Am hoping EC will be too. My biggest concern is that I might not respond well but we'll have to cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i thought it was strange the other half wasnt on that hospital 24 7 maybee he didnt want to be filmed so the mum went along instead! beanie ec will be fine i cant remember getting back to recovery must of been off it


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Nic

Good luck for the morning Ffydd  

Welcome BeanieB


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Beanie - the nurse told me that partners are no longer allowed into theatre during EC as they kept fainting! Apparently one even ended up cracking his heads and having to go to casualty! To be honest, you will be so out of it, you won't know whether he's there or not. Also, you are allowed to take your ipod/MP3 player in. Good luck for your treatment


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)




----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffydd that is fab fab fab fab news 

well done you woo hoo. i am so chuffed for you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! That's brilliant news Ffydd!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Congratulations Ffydd thats fantastic    bet you feel like your flying  

Well done Nic,loving your ticker  

Good luck for today Sam    

morning all


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ffydd congratulations that is fantastic news.  

sam good luck for today. 

morning everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the first of many BFP's im thinking 

sam good luck for today, take a pic

nic testing is 14 days post blast?

hiya ravan and queenie hope you girls are well


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ffydd congratulations on you're  , I bet your both on  .  I'm so pleased for you.  Hope to see you on the pregnancy and parenting thread when your ready.

Sam good luck for et

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

WOohoo Ffydd - brilliant, just brilliant!

Congratulations         
xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations Ffydd, so pleased for you!

Nic, well done yesterday, hope the next two weeks go quick for you. Likewise for you Sam, best of luck for today   

Ooh, I am nursing a sore head today after a very long evening in the pub, naughty girl...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Woohoo yay yay, how fantastic. Huge congrats Fydd  

Well done on being pupo Nic, take it easy now.

Good luck for today Sam


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats ffydd. Woo hoo, the first of many BFP's for 2010...


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

WoooHooo Ffydd -Congratulations on your .  That's 2010 off to a really great start.

Sam - Good luck for today

Good morning everyone!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd congratulations hunny


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Kara - yes, OTD is 20th Feb  

Good luck today Sam! Hope you have some lovely blasts to put back in!!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Ffydd - congrats on your BFP, what wonderful news.

Sam - best of luck today.

Queenie - how you doing? hope you had a good weekend

Raven - hows the monitoring going? When do you have your first scan?

Kar - hows your last day in work going? Bet you cannot wait till its over

Nic - hope your 2ww flies by for you

Helen - how you doing? hope you are ok

Mimi - hows that bump doing? growing nicely I hope

Sarah,MrsT,Pix,Laura - hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

congrats ffydd thats fantastic news.

fingers crossed Sam hope all goes well today

Hi to everyone else hope your all well and having achilled Sunday xx

QQ - I have been asked by another FF on the same cyle why my HRT is so high is it a clinic thing? I started on 4mg for days 1-5 then 6mg for 6-9 then 8mg for the rest of the cycle she is on 1mg then 2mg then 6mg any suggestions?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could be just a difference with clinic protocol, ive always used that dose on fet's


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Some disappointing news today - no embryos to freeze   Have had a good cry about it and now trying to stay positive for the 2 babes on board. It all started out so well!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Don't worry Nic, we didn't get any frosties, hopefully you won't need them.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Girls

Nic stay positive for your babes on board I hope the time flies for you.

Ffydd congratulations that's amazing news.

Hello to everyone else, hope your weekends have been good ones.

As for me I did ring again on Friday and leave a message but noe call back from Jodie yet about the doc checking my scans.  I am hoping Jodie will ring me tomorrow with some news on what the dark shadow was near my right ovary.

Will kee py ou posted when I hear something.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww nic big hugs, this was our only cycle where we didnt get any to freeze!!!! i know its disappointing but this 100% proves you have the very best on board

pick give um another call if they dont call you back


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ffydd - that is fantastic news - Congratulations to you and DH  
Hope you are the first of many  

Nic - we have never had any frosties either - you have the best embies on board so focus on them now


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all  

Am chilling and trying to get my head around being PUPO  

Nic I guess that means we're both ladies in waiting   

Transfer was fine - had to empty my bladder twice while waiting tho!
We have 2 on board - one blast and one 'pretty' morula (hadn't quite developed to blast). JE did transfer and said that OTD would be 16 days because it was a 3 day transfer    when she'd left theatre Jodie confirmed that it would be in 14 days and i know when i went in for EC and it wasn't 3 days ago! (hoping that JE was just tired with it being a sunday - that being the case i hope that our blasts are in the right spot!) we were also given an ultrasound pic taken immediately after transfer - tbh can't make out much on it but the white spot is apparently where the blasts are! will have to see if i can scan and upload.

They're ringing us tomorrow to let us know if it's worth freezing either of the 2 that are left (the other 2 had arrested). Tomorrow will be last day off work - back to the office on Tuesday   but at least there'll be plenty to occupy my mind there!

DH took some pics of the blasts on screen so will have to work out how to upload them. Must update ticker too.

Thanks for all the good wishes. 
Take care all and enjoy what's left of the weekend. xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Ffydd on your BFP what lovely news bet you are both delighted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam thats great news well done hun your pupo woo hoo

bet je was in auto pilot and always says 16 days post et to test. to get the pics on here, upload to photobucket.com and then copy and paste the img code


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congrats sam on being pupo.

how exciting two ladies in waiting.

pic hope your hear off jodie tomorrow.

hope everyone has had a good weekend

hi to all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

New list as promised ....if Ive missed anyone or got dates wrong can up please update so we all know who is having what and when.

Jules.....................waiting
Queenie...............waiting
Cardifflaura.......... follow up Feb 11th
Jules.................... scan Feb 19th...........e/t week of Feb 22nd
Helen....................planning Feb 25th
Pix........................planning March 1st.
Mel.......................e/t week of March 1st
JK1.......................planning March 9th
Sarah...................tx starts March 19th
Sugar...................e/c week of April 19th
Marie....................e/c week of April 19th
Pick......................e/c weeek of April 19th
Ravan..................natural FET week of April 26th


  

Trickynic...............OTD Feb 20th
Sam.....................OTD Feb 21st


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope I got everyone! lol

Well done Nic and Sam,hope the 2ww flies by


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Great news on ET Sam! I was the same as you - I had to pee 3 times because of the nerves! lol

Feeling a lot better about the situation now, although I can already tell I will be a nightmare during the 2ww! Feel like I need to be doing something (even though I know what will be will be). Am going back to work tomorrow but I think I will look in acupuncture or something too.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Ffydd!  Brilliant news.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ffydd congratulations bet you cant believe it !   sam and nic good luck for your 2ww sending you both lots of sticky vibes


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies

Does anyone know the number for the telephone direct through to the nurses as I have forgotten to bring the details to work.
I would forget my head at the moment if it wasn;t screwed on.

Thanks.xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

pickwick i have sent you a pm


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

morning kara  

hope you're taking it easy and enjoying having all your time to yourself and not having to think about work  

I'm not feeling too bad this morning - i can feel a few cramps but guess that's to be expected. having a day at home to chill then back to work tomorrow to keep mind busy!

is it ok to do a bit of ironing? DH won't let me do his shirts for work this week - but i don't want him going to the office crumpled!
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

glad your feeling ok

i always say dont do anything you would regret! its personal choice to rest or not too, i have done both


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks kara  
maybe i'll suggest dh gives the ironing a go and i can give him some tips!

quiet here today   - guess that's cos most are in work!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very quiet today, its weird lol

think i will have some boiled eggs for lunch yummy

what do you do for work hun?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic i've never had frosties hun, always hoped but not to be

Sam congrats hun, i've always carried on as normal but no lifting.  Your choice hun

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

kara - sorry hun you must think i'm really rude - have been catching up with 'lark rise to candleford' - 2 episodes recorded, so switched computer off and have just seen your post    i work for education business partnership - quite a varied role and difficult to describe in a sentence or two! there'll certainly be plenty to get stuck into tomorrow now that i've been off for a week! will just have to try my hardest to take things slowly and not get too caught up in stuff.it's only office based co-ordination really but lots happening and things tend to be rather too busy!

Phone just rang as i was typing... have just heard that we haven't got any frosties either. One of the morulas left did make blast this morning but quality was not good enough to freeze. Bit disappointed but just glad to have 2 on board... which means there's a chance, and a better chance than we've ever had before!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no not at all hun, ive been attempting house work lol

make sure you take a break when you need to in work. sorry you didnt get any frosties but like i said to nic this proves you have the very best on board


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi  Girls

Just a little update from me I am going for a rescan tomorrow with a consultant.  They don't think it's anything but just want to be sure.

Fingers crossed ay!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news hun

you must be pleased


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear you don't have any frosties Sam - fingers crossed for the 2 on board!!

First day back in work for me today which was tedious as I couldn't stop thinking about my precious cargo! Hopefully will get easier as the week goes on.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara.

Nic I hope this weeks wizzes by and gets less tedious.

Hope everyone else has had a good day.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick what time is your scan?

nic boo to work hun, i bet you couldnt keep your mind on anything

where is everyone today?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

My scan is at 11.15am.x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All

Ffydd massive congrats on your BFP that is fab news ...... hope the run continues !!!

Congrats also to Sam and Nic on being PUPO - hope your 2 weeks go by quickly and don't drive you too crazy!!!! Will be praying that you both get your BPF's

Kara - finished work woo hoo... make sure you rest and spend some quality time on you !!

Havn't been on here for while as work is crazy. Am a bit worried because if feel like I am not giving my body time to prepare for the embies which hopefully will be put back in a couple of weeks - i seem to be on the go 24-7.  

Jabbing seems to be going fine  I have taken to jab in my thighs at the mo as it is hurting when I try my belly. Scan is on 15th so hopefully will be able to start the tablets  

Anyway hello to everyone else - hope you are all wellx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya mel

rushing around wont do you any harm at all hun so try not to worry


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Kara - just feel I should be doing more.......there again I did loads of resting last time and still ended up with BFN!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

being active is good for blood flow, save the rest til after et


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ffydd - congratulations on your BFP!!! How exciting is that, the first one of 2010 - such good news.

Congrats to Sam and Nic on your ET's too - bet you can't wait find out the results - i'll have my fingers crossed for you both for the next couple of weeks - hopefully Ffydd's result is a sign of things to come!!

I have my follow up a week after next with JE and then our planning appointment after that although i'm hoping they can do our planning appt at the same time as our follow up like they did last time - we shall see!

Hi Kara - hope you are ok x

Hope everyone else is ok 

jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jo

have you got your questions sorted for your appointment?


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, havn't got any time off work though so am hoping et is thursday as I have Thurs and fri off work but back in on monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how are you all?

were you all hiding yesterday?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello All

Had my 2nd scan this morning.  They said the dark shadow was endomitriosis and a cyst outside of the ovary so they weren't concerned, they will just keep an eye on it.  Also, they looked at how accessible my ovaries are as one is on top of my uterus but they both seemed to be easy to get to so no worries there either.  Apparently I have a double uterus as well but they aren't concerned about that either.

We have a consultation now in March to begin treatment.

I feel so glad that they clarified everything and I saw the doctor.

I hope you are all ok.xxxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Excellent Pickwick - you need to be as stress-free as possible going into treatment so glad you managed to look into these issues now. 

Feeling so tired today. Ended up coming home from work a bit early so I can get a nap! Keep having weird nightmares - all of them different but all linked in that they all involve me struggling to to look after something. Last night, I dreamt I had to look after an injured porcupine! I had to carry it for miles and miles and was trying to keep it warm but it was too prickly! So funny how your insecurities come out in your dreams! I was so fed up of having nightmares last night, I purposefully kept myself from falling back to sleep after 5am. Now I'm knackered!! Have to say that although my dreams are stressful, I am managing to keep quite calm and stress free during the day which is good. Anyone else get these weird dreams going through treatment/pregnancy?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick that is great that you have the all ok so to speak, hope your mind is at ease

nic your mind is working overtime as you sleep, totally normal when on the 2ww hun


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Nic I had loads of random dreams during the 2ww, some really vivid ones. One night I woke my dh and told him they were two men downstairs, he was halfway down the stairs when he looked back into the room and I was sleeping, he came back up and asked me and I just said, "sorry, I must have been dreaming" and went straight back to sleep. Lol. 

Hope the time goes fast for you and you get a BFP!!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

evening 

still quiet here  

Nic no nightmares yet, Ffydd lol - glad there weren't 2 men downstairs! - i did have a very naughty dream about me and DH last night tho  

I had emergency appointment at gp this morning on my way to work - my ear is blistered and swollen (look like I've been boxing) behind my ear and down into my neck is tight and sore too. Dr says I have impetigo and has given me 2 types of antibiotics - checked with clinic and they're fine to take. Have also been told not to go into work as it is contagious... so have been working from home. Mind has been occupied but feeling a bit run down - and people in work must think i'm taking the mick having had a week off (annual leave - they don't know it was for treatment - apart from my boss) and now first day back I'm not in the office again. There are a few things I've had to pull out of this week and have had to deal with a few people being a bit arsey but feeling much better about it now - was pretty stressed about it this afternoon but I was trying very best to control. Not feeling too bad now but a bit run down   don't think that'll be helping the 2 on board as today is supposed to be their day for implanting -   they don't know what's going on and they're getting busy doing the necessary  

Going to have a kip for an hour I think, as i feel shattered. 

crikey - what a moaning minnie i am. have given myself a good slap and normal service will resume!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Sam,

Sorry you're not well. Try not to worry about work, you can't help being ill. Just think of it as another week to relax, I'm sure the embies will be ok. Put your feet up a bit x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - sorry to hear about the impetigo. What bad timing when you have enough on your plate! I'm sure the babes are unaware of what's going on and are getting busy. Glad you said about the naughty dream - I didn't want to say but I've had loads since ET!!   I blame it on the pregesterone. Or maybe it's because I've been told I can't have sex, it's all I can think about!! lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sam you poor girl. dont worry your embies will have no idea whats going on and it could be them that are lower your immune system ready for implantation! dont worry either about taking antibotics some top london clinic actually prescribe antibotics!

oh girls fancy you lot having sexy dreams!! just to make you jealous jack from eastenders in my latest dream conquest lol ummm


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Sam - hope the anitbiotics work quickly for you. I am sure that they will not affect the implanting of your embies. try not to worry but easier said than done.

My goodness this thread has filled up quickly, lots of cyclers. Lets hope that Ffydd has started a run of good luck for us all

Hope everyone is keeping well, not been around much as been busy with the house and work (no chatting at work now   ) and what with losing the fight for the pc in the evening I am not on here as much as I would like too. Hopefully when I start tx I will have more time to myself and can chatmore.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Just logged on to see the latest news after being away for a couple of days with work and here I find you all having naughty dreams, can't wait for my dose of progesterone now   
Don't worry about work Sam, you know you are doing the right thing having some time off now, hope the impetigo clears up soon and your embies are snuggling in nicely. Nic, hope you are OK too - sending you both some   

Glad your scan went well Pick and you are reassured about everything.

Good to hear from you Mel, good luck for your scan. 

Jo, not long to wait for planning now, hope the time flies. 

good luck for Thursday Laura

Hi Sugar, hope you are well - not too long for us now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam sorry your not well

Nic hope you don't get bug

Sugar hi hope you are well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A big Hi with lots of     and   to you all


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

just a quickie to say hope everyone's ok 

can't believe how quiet it is here... won't stay that way for long i bet  

Ear still massive but think antibiotics are starting to work. Can't believe it's only 3 days since ET... this'll be slowest 2 weeks of my life i reckon! Nic hope you're doing ok with the wait and not working too hard  

xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls sorry I have been rubbish at keeping up this week, work has been mental and crap

First I have to say YAYYYYYYYYYYYY to fydd what a brilliant result, well done!!

love the list Ravan thanks so much.

And to helen, sorry for the delay I have your PM and I will mither DH again tonight about copying the dvd, he has had it for a week on his desk  

Sam and Nic congrats on being pupo, hope you are both feeling ok, sorry about the impetigo sam hope it calms down. Pickwick well done on getting the all clear thats great news, all ready to go now then  

Queenie how are you doing, hope you are feeling ok and can get a cancellation, was it st davids you went to shopping, its lovely there isn't it. 

Beanie glad to hear you are all booked in for march, hope you are feeling ok about it all, don't worry the nurses will look after you and answer anny questions (and then you can get 2nd and 3rd opinions on here haha)

I'm gearing up for treatment now, been on the metformin for a week and thankfuly no side effects yet... just upping my dose today so fingers crossed it statys that way!

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam, glad to hear the impetigo is starting to clear up. I don't know about you but the 2ww is KILLING ME!!!!!!! Oh god, I didn't realise it would be this hard! Had a bit of a downer today and managed to convince myself that it hasn't worked. Also can't help but symptom-spot even though I'm pretty sure it's nearly impossible to tell whether the symptoms are from cyclogest, implementation or AF! Just wish there was a little window in my belly so I could have a look and see how the little guys are getting on. BURROW AWAY LITTLE ONES!!!!!     

Sorry about being a stress-head but you girls are the only ones who understand!!


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, thanks Marieclaire, still can't believe it.  

Nic, try not to be down, I was so convinced it hadn't worked this time.I had period type pains on both cycles and obviously last time it didn't work and this time it had. I really think it's impossible to tell, I know it's really hard, just try to stay as relaxed as you can.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marieclare - No worries about the DVD, whenever you get time hun.

Nic - I totally understand how you must feel, and I'm sure the 2ww seems like 2 months.  A little window would be a great idea hun.

Hi every one else.  Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Awww Nic, I really feel for you 2ww is pants and I found it impossible to avoid symptom spotting. Sam, glad you are feeling a bit better. Hang in there you two, will be keeping everything crossed for you both  

Hello Marie, hope you are well and the larger dose doesn't give you any side effects.

Helen, not too long for you now, exciting!

All the best for tomorrow Laura

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nic its true you really cant tell if its worked till you test   good luck laura really hope you can get your free cycles and soon


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Nic  know how you feel. At the moment i'm just so frightened that af is going to arrive when i'm in work and i won't even make otd. Next week I'm in mid-wales on wednesday (long way from DH  ) and have a media training day on the friday - really not sure about this as i know i'm going to be way out of my comfort zone and my heart is going to be pounding every time i have to do something - probably not the best thing to be doing at this time 

I'm convinced that whatever stage you're at is the worst! whether waiting for treatment to start, any of the stages in between or the 2ww 

I'm going to try using 'never give up hope' as my mantra to try and keep the  vibes.

xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks girls, you talk a lot of sense. Sam - glad we are going through it together


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic the 2ww is horrible and you are only human we all symptom spot its part of the process.  I hope it doesn't go to slowly for you

Sam what training are you doing, can you get out of it.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Girls

Sam and Nic - I have no idea how you feel as I haven't been through it but I really feel for you and I have everything crossed.  Are you guys doing anything nice for valentines?  It might be an opportunity for DH to spoil you and your precious cargo a bit more.  It might help you to relax a little even if it's just for a couple of hours.

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend.  I know I am it's been a long week, really busy in work.x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Pick - I forgot it was Valentine's Day this weekend!!  We've actually booked Sunday lunch with the both sets of parents so that should be nice. We've never really celebrated Valentine's Day anyway (apart from the traditional card left on the doormat signed with a ?) lol. I have 2 days left in work and then off on annual leave next week. We're looking into perhaps going away to stay in a cottage or something to take our minds off it. 

Something strange happened last night. I went to bed feeling a bit weird, got up about 2am for a wee and fainted!! Don't want to read too much into it as there are a lot of bugs going around my office at the moment. Feeling ok this morning though.   It has crossed my mind that it may be the OHSS raising it's ugly head again as the nurse said it could come back during the 2ww. I haven't been that good at drinking water this week so will need to get back onto that.

Hope everyone is well today. Does Laura have her scan today? If so, good luck


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Nic
Maybe you should contact the clinic just to let them know that you fainted.
We looked at cottages and there are some really nice ones in brecon with beautiful views and gently walks.
The ones we were looking at were Damson or Duck Cottage.  If you google it the website should come up.  We looked at Brecon because we didn't want to trek to far in the car but just wanted somewhere quiet.  We may go for a long weekend after treatment.
Hope you have a nice day.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic i would call the clinic hun about your fainting, better to be safe huni, its about the right time for OHSS to come back so please call them for reasurance

pick a cottage sounds lovely


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope all you ladies are ok, your being very quiet so i hope your

A having fun
B busy
C having fun lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

def busy for me - whilst working anyway  

I'm not going to the training event next Friday now  - my lovely colleague who knows about the treatment is going instead   And I have booked off the Friday before and Monday after OTD (sunday) - I woke up at 5am and lay there thinking about work stuff for a good hour. Mum and Dad are spending the day in mid wales whilst I'm at my meeting, so if AF does show up then I won't have a 2 hour drive being a weepy, hysterical mess cos Dad's driving.  Hoorah!! Feeling much happier now and remembering to never give up hope!

 and   to all xxx

kara hope you have some luck with the poker hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think not going training is a good idea hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam good idea not to go hun


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Hope everyone is doing ok

Hope the 2ww is not dragging too much for you girls, and those waiting for tx to start I hope things are moving quickly.

I am enjoying a rare moment on the computer at the moment lol, it seems like such a rarity at the moment. 

Cant wait for the weekend as its my birthday and I am going to drink champagne all weekend  

 to everyone


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

hope all jabbers are doing well and that 2ww are keeping calm and sane.

sugar happy birthday for the weekend enjoy the champagne 

nic hope you are feeling better and have spoken to clinic for advice.

well i phoned today to check i was on the waiting list for my lap and the assessment team nurses said that i was and i asked how long the waiting time is and they said 6 months ( dr griffiths said less than 5 months) who do you think is more likely to have it correct. i also mentioned that i would be able to do a cancellation so the nurse wrote it on my file. all keep your fingers crossed that i get a call for a cancellation.

also was thinking of trying some ovulation kits whilst waiting for lap as i hate not doing anything and wasting time. does any one know what ones are best to use. was looking at either a clearblue fertility monitor kit ( which are a bit expensive) or calista saliva kits
any thoughts welcome.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening All!!

Hi Kara - I do have some questions here are the ones we'v thought of:

1. Why do the embryos we have left to freeze not make it to be frozen (not sure i worded that very well)
2. why do I always have 3 days transfers not 5 day transfers?
3. is it because they don't think our embryos will get to 5 days?
4. is the fact that our embryos to freeze not getting that far mean that the ones they put back in are quite likely not to last and is that why its not working?
5. Is there anything else that we can do - they keep telling us everything is perfect - eggs, embyros, endo lining always all good but nothing happens.
6. Are there any other options with regards to drugs that we can take to help our chances?

Can you think of anything else?

I just keep thinking please let it be third time lucky!!  i cried a little today - it feels like so long ago since our last cycle but its only ben 6 weeks since we found out that it didn't work.

Sam and Nic - hope you are both doing ok - 2ww is pants but fab at the same time - just think you could both have a little miracle happening right now!!

Hi Sarahjane - hope you are ok - do you have any dates for your next cycle yet?

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Nic, did you get through to the clinic? Hope you are feeling all right after last night and keep drinking the water.

Sam sounds like a good plan not to overdo work, glad you have sorted it out 

Cottage sounds lovely Pick, hope you find somewhere nice too Nic. I  am meeting my dear school friends from Coventry the night before last scan - we are having a girlie spa treats and meal out in Cardiff then staying over, it's half way between us and means I don't have far to go to clinic in the morning. It's so good of them to keep me company and will hopefully make me nice and relaxed before egg collection week (fingers crossed we get that far). Think me and dh will plan something too for 2ww.

Sugar, hope you have a fantastic birthday with lots of bubbly!

Kara, I have definitely been B busy today but hoping to have A and C fun and more fun at the weekend  

Hi Michelle, hope you are well

Hi Queenie, keeping everything crossed for you that a cancellation comes up   I've used first response ovulation pee sticks, boots own brand wern't very good. 

Hi Jo, good questions, fingers crossed it will be third time lucky for you  , not sure if you had assisted hatching before, but you could ask about that. Hope you have a better day tomorrow
yes I'm all ready to go - start jabbing 19th March with EC booked for 19th April (party week at IVF Wales by the look of the list now!)

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone  . I didn't end up calling the clinic in the end as I just put it down to a one-off but if it happens again I PROMISE to call. Have felt fine for most of today but felt a bit queasy before lunch. I was ok again as soon as I ate something. Water intake is now back up and running  

Queenie - hope you get a cancellation so that you can get started asap. When I was trying to conceive naturally, I used a basal temperature chart from boots. You take your temperature every day and mark it on a chart. Over the space of a few months, you should notice a pattern where your temperature is highest just before you ovulate and then dips just after. Gives you a good indication of whether you are ovulating normally I suppose and best time to get jiggy!

Jo - I had a good chat to the embryologist when discussing 3 and 5 day transfers/FETs. It appears they have very strict criteria on the embryos that they will freeze. Bare in mind that I had 20 eggs to start, 13 of which fertilised, only 1 was good enough at day 5 to transfer (even though they put another one in for good luck!). None of the rest were good enough to freeze. She said that they only usually offer day 5 transfers to patients with a good number of embryos because there is a risk otherwise that you will end up with none left at that late stage. The good thing about day 5 transfers is that hopefully the ones they do put back are the best of the best. However, say you only had 4 embryos to start with and 2 have stopped developing at day 3, there's no point in them waiting another two days to put the other 2 back in. Does that make sense?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Queenie - I have a clear blue fertility monitor - expensive but I thought it was great, really felt like I was doing something and you get to pee on so many sticks! seeing the screen showing highs an peaks was quite exciting - obviuosly didn't work for us or I wouldn't be here, but not the monitor's fault! Really hope you get a cancellation - even thought they've put a note on your file wouldn't hurt to keep checking up once in a while. Although my op was private I had a cancellation slot too because the lady that was due to have it was pregnant - good news all round!

Jo - one of the questions i'd be keen to ask is whether there are any other blood tests that could be done (at the clinic or privately) that might provide an insight into why things haven't worked

Nic and Pick planning something for 2ww def a good idea. Next time (if there is one) I'd def book as much of the 2nd week off. Not relishing the thought of being in work at all next week.

SarahJ - hope you have lots of A+C (fun+fun) at the weekend

Sugar - Many happy returns for the weekend! have a couple of glasses for me too would you?  

thanks Mimi and Kara - was taking your advice not to do anything I'd regret. so glad it's sorted now - feeling much less stressed!

nite all xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you all and   for BFP's x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I havent been on for a while so got to catch up a bit! How is everyone? 
Sam & Nic how you holding out?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo good questions hun and have you read through this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115842.0 you might be able to add some to your list. i always wanted blasts and never made the critrea, the main thing is if there is 1 or 2 embryos on day 3 that are doing as they should and are clear front runners then going to blasts is adventerous as they can aleady pick the best! i hope its third time lucky for you too hun, keep writing questions as they come into your head

queenie the nurses are probably right regarding the waiting time, if its anything like mine you will hve a pre op about a month to 6 weeks before the op and this is when you will get a date, i have only ever use clear blue ovulation kits and they are good but expensive, fertility monitors take a few months to set up i think, basal body temp is good but you need to do it the same time every day and is that worth no lie ins! you know what hunni could you have some fun while waiting? i found waiting really hard and tried to do things that i wanted to do, i went drifting alot, had a few drinks and made sure i was up on my vits etc ect, as you know for me trying naturally was totally pointless what with having no tubes and i know you do have a small chance but the pressure might be very stressful for you both and you want this time before your op and treatment to be as stress free as possible

sarah deffo get and have some weekend fun hun

nic and sam hope the 2ww isnt going too slow yet i have a feeling it is

sugar 21 again at the weekend woo hoo

ravan hiya matey, i have missed you love the ticker

pix not long for your appointment now bet you cant wait


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok?  Sam & Nic I've got everything crossed for you.

Queenie, I'll keep everything crossed that you get a cancellation too hun.  But if it were me I'd ring up quite a lot as well to badger then, in a nice way, lol.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

How are you doing girlies? Hope the 2ww passes quickly with lovely BFP's

Hope you get a cancellation Queenie.

Yeah not long until my appointment Kara, can't wait to get things moving, get on the waiting list and get on with next tx. I have booked to go away a few days too the day of my appoint, a much needed break. Also got a scan on Monday to check for gallstones. Really feel as if I am covering all avenues now before a sucessful tx   

Well chuffed that passed my latest assessment which has relieved alot of stress, got to crack on with the next now!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done pix on passing your assessment


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks laura x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done pix   where have you booked to go ?  nic and sam hope you are doing ok


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done pix on passing your assessment.  Going away for a few days is a great idea, may even follow your lead and book something for us the weekend before.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam. We are staying in the Marriot country club hotel in Southhampton. DP's DD lives about an hour from there so on the sat we are going to turn up on the doorstep and suprise her. As long as her mother can keep quiet! Any reults from your scan yet? Prob much too soon.

thanks Helen. Sounds like a good plan going away. Any ideas where?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh that will be good pix sounds posh   no letter yet but hey im thinking if theres not 1 being rushed out they havent found anything other than the cyst


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats it no news is good news Miriam. Well I hope its not too posh, they won't know whats hit them when we arrive


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Hope everyone is having a relaxed weekend.

Fingers crossed for Nic and Sam one week down one week to go xx

AFM - Shatted from HRT but at least the nausea/headaches are less, wishing next week away until scan. Off to mums this weekend so will catch up on Monday


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just popping on quickly to say hello and wish everyone a happy weekend!

Think this has been the slowest week of my life and am dreading next week (well Mon-Thur anyway as I'll be in work). I know it sounds awful not to be positive but can't bear to get hopes up. It feels as if we've been waiting the best part of 6 years for this, so feels like there's so much riding on it... even though I know if it's bad news, we'll just pick ourselves up and start again. I'm most worried that AF will turn up in the first 4 days of next week - if I could have a guarantee that she wouldn't - even it if was just because of the gestone - I could relax a bit. At least DH and I will  be together from the Fri-Mon so can deal with whatever happens together. 

Nic - hope you're doing ok hun - this time next week for you there'll be no more waiting   you follow Ffydd with good news x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention that I have had something of a 'gestone boob-job'... (.)(.) are a reasonable size anyway - but now my bras don't fit me properly! 

Have put on a fair bit of weight over the last few weeks so think that's probably contributed to it too - my face is plumper and my 'back-fat' is well...back!
Next weekend will determine whether it's back to aerobics with a vengence!
x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam, I know exactly how you feel. One day I'm feeling positive, the next I'm convinced it hasn't worked. I too have had a cyclogest boob job which I suppose is one of the "perks"   (sorry, terrible joke). I've put quite a bit of weight on around my middle and hardly any of my jeans fit me. Can't blame it completely on the hormones as I have also been feeding my face like nobody's business! I find it's the best way of keeping the nausea at bay (well, that's my excuse anyway!). Have you been having any side-effects apart from the weight Sam?
Like you, I'd much prefer to get a negative test next weekend than get AF sometime next week. Wish I hadn't told so many people in work now as they'll be waiting for me when I go back into the work the following Monday. Oh well, what will be will be.

Jules - glad to hear your are feeling a bit better. All the best for your scan.
Pix - you sound really positive which is great  
Happy birthday Sugar!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

No where far pix, Was thinking somewhere down pembrokeshire maybe.  I'm working this weekend so going to leave it to dh to sort out.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been feeding my face like food's going out of fashion - so can't blame the drugs  

have had mild AF type cramps every day on and off since ET. woke up with a headache this morning - always get one a couple of day's before AF   that head is hurting for another reason. Can't stop looking for signs that it hasn't worked   

Feel like life is totally on hold until next weekend. I'm going to make a list of things we'll do if it's a BFN - work on the house, nice trip away (although I've had a fair bit of time off work so not sure when we'll manage to get away - but it's always good to have a date in the diary and something to look forward to!)... when IUI didn't work last year we blew a fair bit of dosh on a new tent - still too cold to use that so may end up treating ourselves to something, don't know what at the moment tho! On the other hand, we may have a list that we don't get around to doing.. but that sounds just too much like positive thinking for me.

xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Sam and Nic, I really feel for you both - I think the 2ww is most definitely the hardest part as it goes sooo slowly and all out of our hands. Really hoping your dreams come true next weekend, until then make the most of your good days and don't beat yourselves up if you have a down day, I think it's all part of the process  to you both.

Helen, Pix, not long for you both now a nice trip away sounds lovely. Hope dh sorts out a good treat for you Helen. Well done on your assessment Pix

Happy Birthday Sugar, enjoy your bubbly  

Jules glad you are feeling a bit better, hope the headaches clear for you next week

Ravan, welcome back! - thought our list monitor had gone awol!  

Pick, Queenie, Kara, Michelle, Jo, Marie, Mel, Laura hope you are all having a good weekend,   to all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam and nic the 2ww is torture and its hard to keep up the postive thinking. big hugs both and hope the next week goes quick and you both get your dream.....bring on the boobies too

jules glad the headaches are better, you coping ok with the hrt?

hiya everyone else, how are you all?

sugar happy birthday, have a glass of champers for me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

happy birthday sugar  hope you have a lovely day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday sugar


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sugar


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you've had a lovely birthday Sugar. 

Sam and Nic   lots for you    

Hope you're feeling ok Jules

Thanks Sarah and Nic

You can't go wrong with Pembrokeshire Helen, beautiful


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar hope you had a happy birthday xxx  

How are you both Sam & Nic?

Jules not long now,how you feeling?

Sarah Im still here  

Mel do you have a scan tomorrow?

Pick,Jo,Marie,Laura,Queenie,Kara,Mimi and anyone I've missed


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morning All

Hope you are all ok!

I have a quick question - I am going for my 1st scan tomorrow for my FET. I was reading the day to day guide and it said I will be having a blood test. Does anyone know what this is for?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry Mel, don't know but just want to wish you luck for tomorrow x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

mel has it gone any type of date at the very bottom of the page? could be old paper work or could be that they have changed things! i have never had bloods on a fet, is this your lining scan?

hiya everyone else

ravan hows you hunni, gearing up for monitoring?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello girlies
Hi Mel I had a pre treatment scan recently and the blood test was to check my hormone levels in anticipation of starting tratment.  This helps them decide the dosage etc.  I had my scan on about day 6 of my cycle and they test for FSH etc hormones then with bloods because the test takes a little longer to come back but will be back in time for your treatment start date.  It was only one tube that they took.  I hope this helps and that I am talking about the same scan as you mentioned.
AFM - just getting ready for a cycle ride to Castle Coch, am doing a few sandwiches and we are gonna head off for the day as it's nice and dry.  DH is a keen cyclist so I show willing.  It also helps me to shake up a bit of my lardy bum.
Have a good weekend and valentines ladies.
Pick.x


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiya

yes this is my lining scan - just had a quick look and the sheet is 2006!!!  Oh well if it happens it happens .... I was just curious as to what it is for!  
Hopefully if all goes ok we should be having them put back in just under 3 weeks. Can't wait to get off the suprecur because I have had a constant headache which is really getting me down. I have resorted to taking paracetamol once as it got too much but I don't like taking tablets unless really necessary


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick be careful lol and have fun, sounds like alot of exercise to me lol

mel this is your first scan? baseline? they use to do blood tests all through treatment but as far as i know this was stopped around 2007....i thought maybe it was old paper old lol, try not to worry. once you get on with the hrt the head  aches should ease


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday sugar hope you had a lovely day.

hi to all jabbers and 2ww ers, hope you are all well.

hi to everyone else hope you are all having a lovely day.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Mel - I ended up having a few bloodtests throughout tx but that was because of my risk of OHSS. The nurse told me that normally you would just get one at pre-treatment stage to check AMH so they can give you the correct dose. I got bad headaches with suprecur too. Nurse told me not to worry about taking paracetemol and I preferred to do that when I needed rather than feel miserable and stressed. 

Had an awful night's sleep last night as I was kept awake by AF type cramps. Have had mild cramps since ET but this was a lot worse. I'll be on knicker-watch all day today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic so sorry you had a rough night. hoping your chilling at home


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope your feeling better Nic.   

Kara looking forward to monitoring  now,a/f due tuesday so test scan 10-12 days later! The a month off(works out well coz I dont want tx to be near Sams birthday) then the next month its done!!

How you feeling Sam?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow so not long at all. try and get your scan early rather than later


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

They said day 10-12,seems a little late to me.But I've never monitored before,what do you think.Might book it for day 9/10?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was too late at day 12! i would do day 9 to 10 and if that falls at the weekend on in before, they can always rescan you. are you doing ovulation kits this month too?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep they told me to start them on day 10 too lol Not sure what I'm doing really   Day 9-10 would be better coz day 11/12 would be a weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

day 10 seems late too but this could be a way of using less tests, i sometimes ovulated on day 8 which was weird. the good thing with a scan is they will see the follicle and if you have ovulated they caan tell by the shape of the follie and you might have a little free fluid in the pouch of douglas. also ask about triggering you when you do you proper cycle as this is a good way to time things for you and them


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

what do you recon them?start on day 8? normally 28 day cycle.
So glad your prenancy brain hasnt forgotten good information


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you have a better night Nic and have a relaxing day today. 

Ravan, sounds like a good plan to go earlier than leave til day 12. I've used the peesticks before, first time I started from Day 6 then after that went from day 9/10. My cycle is between 24 and 27 days and surge happens day 12/13.

have a good day today everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i would hun, its fun watching the change too lol

i think all the info is etched into my brain and i dont think i will ever forget it, wish i was this good in school cause i would have got a degree lol

sarah bet your counting down the days now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Too right Kara, will be good to get going


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah whens your next go hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Michelle, I start dregging 19th March and fingers crossed ec 19th April. There's a few of us in for that week so will be busy on here then!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening All and a Happy Valentine's Day  

Have had a smashing day with DH and the dogs. Went down to Swansea, parked out by uni and walked to mumbles and back along the front. Weather was lovely and the girls loved it - we're all zonked now! Promised DH fish and chips but when we go there the chippy was shut   so we wlaked to mumbles to get cash out and use the loo! We had some grub on the way home though so he didn't miss out.

Nic hun sorry you're having a tough time   . Know what you mean about the cramps - they've been stronger and more frequent with me too. I'm on constant knicker watch as well - was dreading nipping to the loo in swansea - i thought how typically cruel it would be to start spotting on Valentine's day when DH and I were having a lovely time. So far, all OK, but I've been here so many times (every month for the last 6 years) and it's a visit to the bathroom that signals the end. No wonder we go more than a bit   . Hope things are getting better for you xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah what a lovely day Sam, the Mumbles is lovely.  

Hoping week 2 doesn't drag too much for you Sam and Nic, thinking of you both


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sam and nic nothing like knicker watch to send you loopy


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sam and Nic, 2ww is awful.  Here's to another clear knicker day tomorrow


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

will def be light coloured knickers this week.. to avoid having to examine things too closely   .... or should I wear dark ones so I can kid myself I can't see anything if it's there (as if, I could!)    tummy cramps are really quite strong this evening... 

ah well, what will be will be..... there's nothing more I can do at this stage x 
DH and I started planning the holiday we'll go on in a few months if it hasn't worked... always good to have something else to set sights on just in case


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sam, cramps can mean anything hun so try not to worry too much. In fact when I had BFP I had very bad cramps 4 days before OTD.  I tested 2 days early and got BFP.  I thought it was def over though as the cramps were like very bad period pain.  I think it's common on positive and negative cycles.

Holiday sounds like a good plan but hopefully you'll be going on relaxing break looking forward to a new arrival


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with laura,I too had really bad cramps,didnt help that we went to see Iron maiden on day 2 and whitesnake on day 9 of 2ww lol I also found that a lot of a/f symtoms are the same as pregnancy! 

Not long left


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad you had a nice relaxing Valentine's Day Sam. My parents came up and we went for Sunday lunch, then I spent the rest of the day glossing   in preparation for a new carpet to be fitted today. I only did the easy to reach bits though..

Bad cramps again last night. They seem to be a lot worse when I'm laying down for some reason. It's so confusing how the symptoms of pregnancy, AF, and cyclogest are the same! Read something quite reassuring last night though - I was concerned that these bad cramps might hinder implementation but according to this article I read to the internet, the babes would have started implanting last week, and if they haven't by now, they won't. I had mild cramps last week but nothing like this so hopefully they're safely burrowed!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you had a good day with your folks Nic. I'm sure the similarities in the symptoms for AF, pregnancy and cyclogest were designed to mess with our heads. Not long to go now  

Ravan, headbanging on the 2ww, does that mean Sam is a little rocker? 

Well, I have been googling to try and find an acupuncturist but without a recommendation for our area of wales I was kind of lost. Anyway, just found a lady in Aber who specialises in acupuncture and fertility treatment so am going to see her next week. It's got to be worth a go and even if it just helps with relaxation that will be a good thing.

I'm posting the link I found here to a group who specialise in this treatment at various places in west wales, might be of use to other living out in the sticks. The clinic that others on here mentioned in Whitchurch was going to be too far for me to travel as well as tx so glad to have found someone more local.

http://www.waftuk.org/

/links


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning all

how is everyone today? 

I hope those on 2ww are trying to stay sane - impossible I know but try not to worry too much

raven how are you and your monitoring cycle going? Getting excited for the real one? 

Queenie how are you? Any news on your lap date yet? Hope you get one soon

I know this is a crappy post but on phone in work and cannot see other posts to comment personally. Will do a proper post tonight. This is an extremely active thread and hard to keep up lol

well I had a lovely weekend but back in work now. I hate it here at the moment. Such a horrible atmosphere and discord among people. Have seriously considered leaving too. Not good. Had a chat with louise today about the clexane and steroids so feel better about tx, going to try and get the drugs from GP. Rather nervous about tx at the moment. Not sure why though. Can't wait to try again but petrified it won't work or I won't respond very well again. Af due next week so hopefully my pma is off as I have a little pmt. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day and will catch up tonight xxxxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah hes definitely a rebellious rocker!  

Sugar starting monitoring this month...a/f due tomorrow   
dont know why that makes me happy


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You're getting closer to the starting line Raven

Glad you had a nice week Sugar, sorry about work being so horrid

routing for you nic and sam

how you doing jules

sorry there so many and I'm not really up to date so a big   to all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Sarah good link

Ravan woohoo fro af tomorrow

Sugar sorry work sucks at the mo, glad your chat has made you feel better.  My doc prescribed clexane so hope yours does

Sam and nic hope you two are fine and not going to crazy.  I had bad cramps and thought it was all over


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah im glad you have found somewhere local, its really tricky finding someone. i know there is a lady in rosebush. the important thing is that they know the IVF protocol and you also feel at ease with the person

nic and sam hope you girls are doing ok, cramps really can mean anything either way. i do really feel for you the 2ww is hell

sugar im glad louise was able to put your mind at ease a little more, nerves are bound to be building and fear is totally normal. hey stick with your job for now you dont wana lose maternity pay PMA 

ravan hiya matey, any sign of af yet?

jules when is your next scan?

mel how are you?

pix bet your counting the days now

queenie you know iim thinking of you


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Evening All

Hope you are OK  

Nic and Sam - hope your 2ww is going OK and not driving you too crazy.

Had my basline scan today - saw a woman i've never met before......I diidn't catch her name but was foreign!  She said lining was thin and I can start Oestrogen tablets today which is good. Have to go back on 1st March for another scan and the hopefully ET on 4th or 5th March fingers crossed.

I have a question ..... has anyone had any spotting whist down regging. I have been spotting since saturday .. not loads but enough for me to mention at the clinic today. to start with the lady said it was normal but then felt the need to check whether I could start the HRT today so was slightly confused !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the lady could of been arrianna or jo, arrianna is younger and italian

yeah you will continue to spot while down regging as your body is still **** down and shedding lining is small amount, this will stop in a few days as the hormones kick it, nothing to worry about at all hun

wow so next step now well done


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Kara .... I have never had spotting before so thought best to check !

It wasn't arriana - I have met her - I think she is new as I havn't seen her around the clinic at all !!!

Yes moving on to the next ...... just hope I get to the end hurdle !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could be jo or maybe someone new that i havent met

yeah little hurdles then the big one and try and stay postive


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Sam & Nic - hope you aren't going too mad - hang in there!!

Sarah:  I had acupuncture for both of my cycles - i loved it - i went to the one in whitchurch and saw Pauline who was lovely = i really looked forward to my Wednesday evenings after work!!  Unfortunatley had a minor falling out with the clinic so haven't been back since - well worth it though even just for the relaxation.

hope eveyone had a good weekend and a good valentines day!! 

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Mel, glad you are on to the next stage. 

Sugar, hope your day got better, work sounds tough at the mo

Jo, I'm looking forward to the acupuncture, the lady sounded really knowledgeable and friendly. Hope you are doing OK


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Evening All

Mel - I had spotting until nearly a week after starting hrt, all stopped know and as Kara says completly normal. Fingers crossed for the 1st not long now. Good luck with your hrt, tablets are a lot easier    

Sam & Nic - Hope your both feeling better and not too tempted to test early fingers crossed for you both.

Fydd - hope its all still going ok for you 

Pix  - glad your scan went OK my friend has just been told she has gallstones but they didn't show on her scan so she has too wait for another flair up!

Raven - hoping   comes soon, I used to test around day 8 and found mine was usually day 10 on a 26/27 day cycle.

Queenie - hope your doing OK

Mimi - hope all ok with the scan x

AFM - completely shattered from HRT just wanna kip all the time, kind of excited and dreading Friday's scan, hoping they say it can be towards the end of next week for ET as would be easier for work.

  and    to you all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope your both keeping yourselves sane sam and nic,not long now! 

jules its going so fast for you too,hope you get the dayes you want on friday! Tell them you cant have it monday coz you know a 10 month old that wants a hug and a watch to chew lol

a/f due day   still waiting but its early and I can feel her hovering! lol 

Thanks for all the advice on monitoring,think I will go with starting on day 8....as most of you have suggested,thanks  

Hope your all well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules good luck with your scan on friday, what day will that be?

ravan any sign of af yet?

how is everyone else?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Mel - glad to hear your scan went well.
Pix - sorry to hear about the gallstones. Hope you are feeling ok.
Mimi & Jules - good luck for your scans.
Sugar - sorry to hear work is a bit crap at the mo. I really tried to let things go over my head at work whilst on tx and luckily didn't get too stressed. Don't let the buggers grind you down!

I'm enjoying my week off work. Haven't done much yet, just sat around watching TV. Might go to cinema later to see The Wolfman. Contacted the clinic this morning as I have become extremely bloated over past 2 days. My stomach looks like an egg! It's hard and sore to touch and is very uncomfortable, especially at night. Jodie said it sounded like it could be OHSS and they want me in tomorrow for blood tests. That means I should find out tomorrow if I'm pregnant!!!    All a bit scary and trying not to get too excited. Feel a bit sick when I think about it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic its good your not doing much lol. enjoy the flicks if you go, we watch avatar the other night and i loved it, luke was a little disappointed lol. what time is your blood test? good luck and i hope you get good news

10 days post blast et today?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

yep 10 days gone - the longest 10 days of my life! lol. They have told me to be for about 9am for blood test. They probably won't be able to give me the result until the end of the day though.

I saw Avatar in 3D at the Imax when it first came out and loved it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet it was fab in 3d

yeah last cycle i had a blood test at 830am and got the result at 415pm, longest day of my life. will you pee on a stick before you go?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

No I'm going to try my best to be good!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe you are a very good girl and i give you a gold star.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic good luck with blood test and results hun


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nic hope all goes well with your bloods and results - will have fingers crossed for you

Jules hope your scan goes well -sorry I didn't realise you were doing the same tx as me .... is nice to have a cycle buddy !!! How many embryos are you putting back 


Ravan hope AF has turned up

Hello to everyone else ... hope you are all well

x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Nic, best of luck tomorrow, hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable

Good luck on Friday Jules

Ravan, hope af has arrived and you can get monitoriing

Sam, hope you are doing ok 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Nic, good luck with your blood test tomorrow.  It's gonna be a long day for you hun   

Sam, how are you doing?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have completely lost track of where everyone is at the moment - but just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you all and sending lots of      to you all.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, it's funny seeing your ticker still saying you're 34 weeks preg now you're a mummy


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

grrr no still waiting for a/f ,typical lol

Good luck tomorrow Nic will be thinking of you

Just a quicky,going to bed

hope your all well

Not long now Mel & Jules


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck nic ...going to be a real long day!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic tons and tons of luck for your result


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic good luck today hope they don't make you wait too long for your results.

raven hope af arrives today for you

hi to everyone else.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, sorry to disappoint but I didn't go in for my blood test as planned today. Silly I know, but I had such a terrible night's sleep, I finally got to sleep around 6am and then couldn't drag myself out of bed. I spoke to Jodie and will probably go in tomorrow now. Have had such bad stomach pains all night but I don't have any of the other symptoms of OHSS so they are not too concerned at the moment. Also, I have to say that both myself and DH were so worried about getting a negative test today. I really would prefer to find out through  using a pee test than waiting all day for the phone to ring! Obviously, if I start feeling worse, I will definitely go into the clinic.

I think today will be a very lazy day...

How is everyone else? Sam - how are you coping with 2ww?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Nic, you have'nt dissapointed anyone. You have to do what feels right for you and DH. x

Hi everyone else. Hope you are all well.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic totally understandable hun, just have a chillaxin day


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, Nic hope you are feeling a bit more relaxed at the moment.  I've probably missed something but how come you are having bloods rather than home test?  Are you tempted to try home test?


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Laura. I've started getting symptoms of OHSS - really bloated stomach, abdominal pain, and nausea. I had it a few days after EC and they warned it might come back. Might not be OHSS - it could be from the cyclogest but think I'd better get it checked out as it's so uncomfortable and I can't sleep. Think I will go in tomorrow morning.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry you're feeling rough Nic, best you go and get checked

How are you Sam


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening all...

Nic - really hope you're feeling better and that you get good news if you go in tomorrow   xx

Sorry for absence yesterday, afraid I've had a bad 2 days   and hadn't even switched computer on. Brown spotting started yesterday and has continued today - getting a bit heavier through the day (for the last 50 or so cycles this has been a sign that AF is on her way, so feeling pretty low). Although it is still light I can't find any hope inside that this has worked. Have tried telling myself that there are reasons to sit tight and hope - having had endo op, DH and I given up alcohol since last October and had 2 blasts put back - but expecting a BFN on Sunday. I know that Sunday we will know either way and that there still could be a chance but it must be too late for implantation bleeding and I think it's just the gestone keeping AF away. 

Just one more day at work and then I'll be at home with DH (and able to cope with anything with him by my side).

Sorry to post such a downer. Still not sure about coming to the meet - if it is a BFN, I know you'll inspire me and give me strength, so will be trying to pull every fibre in my body together and get myself there (but don't want to spoil things so if I can't keep it together I'll stay away!) x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sam i really hope that spotting doesn't come to much, there is still hope that you get a bfp on sunday as it is possible to have spotting and a positive. i understand how you must be feeling. sending     
if you feel up to the meet then come don't worry you won't spoil anything.

nic good luck for tomorrow and i hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww Sam  

So sorry to hear you've had a bad few days, I was wondering where you were. Couldn't it still be implantation bleeding?. I was told it takes some time for the embies to fully burrow in. Don't lose hope just yet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam big hugs

nic you poor girl, lack of sleep is not good


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Sorry for not being around much over the last few day - things have been a bit tough here. Work is ****e (very long story with that but people being forcebly pleasant is worse than people arguing). DH has been very strange lately too. Snapping and picking on me for the littlest of things like he is just looking for a fight or something. It is if he is using any excuse to be stroppy - something is up but not sure what - it will come out in time no doubt.

Sam - so sorry that you are having spotting, i am   that it is nothing for you. I am sending you some   and a   as I know how hard that it is. Easier said than done but try and stay positive and not to stress too much.

Nic - good luck tomorrow with your test, I have never had ohss (I have the opposite problem   ) but it sounds very uncomfortable. I hope you get some good news tomorrow and that it all settles down for you.  

Pix - how are things going with you? Hope you are keeping well and not studying too hard.


Queenie - How are you doing>? Any news about your lap? Hope you get a date soon, keep harrassing them and they should give you a date just to stop you calling   See you Monday if you are going.

Raven - any sign of the witch yet? hope she turns up soon, bet you cannot wait to get started now. See you Monday  
Laura - how are you, hope you are keeping well
Sarah - where are you with tx now, this thread is so busy that it is hard to keep up with everyone. Hope you are ok
Mimi/Kar how are you both doing? bumps growing nicely i hope
Jules penfold not long now, bet you cannot wait

Hope everyone has a glovely evening


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sugar hun sorry your having a ****e time in work and your dh is being a pain, maybe he is scared about your next cycle yet doesnt know how to explain his feelings, i found we always rowed before a cycle starting up


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh sugar i'm sorry to hear your having a rough time of it. hope that dh is able to talk and say what is bothering him.   

raven has af arrived yet if not perhaps miriam needs to get the bush out for you.

sugar i'll be at the meet on monday looking forward to seeing everyone. i'm trying to find out how much it would cost to have lap privatley but keep getting different prices off people so hoping dr griffiths or his secretary will be get back to me. just don't feel i can wait 6 to 6.5 months for it. i need to try and convince dh once i know the exact price.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big   Sam

Hope you are feeling better Nic

Oh Sugar   sorry you have been having a tough time. Men often bottle things up. I always know that something is playing on DP's mind because he will get snappy instead of being open with what is on his mind. I try and remember that tx and everything can really affect them too. Hope you soon sort things  

Hope you get sense about the lap soon Queenie. 6 months + is a long time


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening All,

Nic - i hope you feel better soon - i had mild OHSS on my first cycle after EC and it was horrible - I was bloated and had a really tight chest - so much so that when i finally got to the ward for ET Grace had to come and see me and they said they may not do the ET as i was so out of breath and they were worried...I drank LOADS of water and ate loads of protien and eventually started feeling better so fingers crossed for you xx

Sam - fingers crossed for you too - i know exactly how you feel - but as everyone has said it could just be implantation bleeding so it could be a good sign xx

Sugar - I know how you are feeling - i'm feeling exactly the same about my next cycle - the first and the second i was really looking forward to and excited about but this time feels different - I'm no where near as excited about it and just keep thinking about what if it doesn't work - i've been a bit tearful this time too.  I know it's not good to be negative but its hard to be positive - depending on my dates, this time will be our third cycle within a year.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice week

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey jo how are you?

not too long til your appointment now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam hope the spottoing has stopped,thinking about you    

Nic good luck today  

Definitely think the last few days of 2ww is the worst.

Sugar think I do need Miriams bush!   Have very very light spotting this morning so gonna give it a couple of hour and hope she turns up properly!!

How you doing Jules?

Morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan spotting is a good sign, hope full flow comes soon or its out with miriams bush lol

nic all the very best today, hope your feeling ok

sam how are you?

jules is your scan tomorrow? good luck

sugar hope work isnt too crap

mel how are you?

everyone else hiya


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam i always get spotting, its very worrying but it is not necessarily a bad thing.  It could be late implantation, it does happen hun

Ravan hope af plays ball, get miriams bush out lol

Nic hope your blood test goes well today

Sugar how horrid for you hun, we'll have a good catch up in the meet

Hi to everyone hope you are well, sorry still can't remember who is having what done


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I've been in for the blood test - just got to sit and wait!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic hope they don't keep you too long waiting,   that its a bfp for you.
have you got any plans today to try and keep occupied


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Nic I am praying for a BFP for you.

I have been following the thread but we have had so many problems in work that I haven't had time to post.  Big hugs to everyone.x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks girls. To be honest I'm so knackered from lack of sleep the last few nights I'm probably going to just lay on the sofa all day, watching crap TV (enjoying a bit of Loose Women at the moment). Later this afternoon, DH and I are taking our mate to the train station as he is moving back to Nigeria for good  . That should take my mind off things for a while. As we don't want to receive the phone call from the clinic while we are out, we have now agreed that we will call them when we get back home at about 4ish.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hang in there Sam  

Hope it's good news for you today Nic  

Hope the wicked witch is well and truley on her way Raven

How is everyone?

My news today is that I got a letter from JE in reply to a letter that I wrote weeks ago after my messed up appoint in local hospital. I had thought that wasn't actually going to get a reply as so much time had gone and had forgotten, then there was a letter from the heath today and was nervous to open because I thought my appoint with Mr. G was getting cancelled lol I wrote to explain about local hospital only doing invesitigative lap and that wanted to confirm that she would refer me to Dr. G and if could be backdated to when I seen her on 10th November. Also wanted to know that next cycle could be changed to NHS. Her reply was that she would write to Dr. G and ask him to put me on the waiting list with him and she'd write to let local consultant know to take me off the list there. She also said that the referal can certainly be backdated to 10th November. She said that as far as she is aware that I would be eligible for a second cycle of ICSI some time later in the year following my surgery and that they would have to ensure that there is adequate numbers of sperm in storage. I know there is as we have already checked, plus aim to try and get more stored. Thank goodness I actually rang on the day I wrote the letter too and got an appoint or may not have been seeing him until April with the time it took for the letter to come! 

So feeling really positive now and can't wait for a weeks time. Does anybody know if you go on the waiting list at the point of referal like we do for IVF?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix that is great news that je has replied to you even if it took a while.

in regards to backdating i'm not sure i hope that what je has said is right for you but when i asked dr g if mine would be back dated to when grace reffered  me( 17th dec)  he said no it will go from today. (the day i saw him) 

so good that you follow up with a phone call. 

hope that dr g is able to help you soon. when would you like to do tx pix.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Pix good news on the letter I'm glad you are feeling positive. Sam hope you get rid of the spotting, I know how you feel though, thinking about you. Good luck today nic, really hope its a positive result  . 

Hugs pickwick hope you are ok. Ravan hope you get af as soon as poss. What happens with the monitored cycle exactly?

Sugar hope you are feeling better and your dh snaps out of it. Jo hope you are ok

I'm having a few probs with sickness, I couldn't work out what was wrong with me til I remembered the metformin side effects, so I did a search on here yesterday and realised thats the problem. Can't believe there is so much info about it online    I am off from work today coz I just can't seem to shake feeling sick.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sorry forgot to say Hi Queenie


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic fingers crossed for you hun

Marie hope the sickness passes

Queenie and Pix hope these appointments get sorted

Sam thinking of you hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Had an idea that Mr.G may not be prepared to put on list at point of referral Queenie. I want to do tx right now and go with my planning appoint that was booked for March 1st lol not practical though. An ideal time would be sept/oct when can take a break from open uni, but even that doesn't sound likely now if have got 2 ops to fit in.   

Hi Marie, thanks. Oh poor you those metformin are terrible. Hope you are avoiding the cramps and runs! It will get easier.

Thanks Mimi


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix it is still worth asking dr g. hopefully he may put you down as urgent due to the pain you have been in. how long do you have to wait for the gallstone op. i know how you feel i am ready now to do tx again.   that you can get op's done and do tx then.

marie side effects don't sound nice hope they ease for you 

nic hope your are not going too mad waiting.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I got my result.............................


        

We had a hint that it might be this morning when they scanned me and saw all the fluid around my abdomen. The nurse said she's never come across anyone to have OHSS at this stage in the 2ww without it being a positive result, but we had to wait for result of blood test to be 100% sure. Still in shock and I feel like I am writing this about someone else!! Just wish I wasn't in so much pain with the OHSS so that I can enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

OMG Nic thats awesome, so pleased for you   

Massive congrats to you and DH xxxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh how lovely Nic, 2010 is sure a lucky year so far.  Lets hope this continues.  So pleased for you hun and hope ohss gets better


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nic that is fantastic news congratulations  

2010 is starting to be a fab year for bfp.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Excellent news congratulations Nic   Hope the OHSS settles soon


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

congratulations Nic,fantastic news  

Sam how are you doing?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

WOOHOO CONGRATULATIONS Nic, I thought you were going to get a BFP a sure sign of OHSS returning! Thrilled for you x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nic just wanted to say congratulations on your  .


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nic that is brill news am really pleased for you and DH

Hope this good luck continues for everyone else


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congtatulations Nic - this year is definately going in the right direction!!

Sam - hows things with you - hope you are ok xx

Hi Kara - our appointment is a week today - remember when i booked it - it seemed sooooo long away!! feeling really strange about things this time but have lots of questions to ask, i'm going to write them all down this weekend to make sure i remember to ask them!

Hi Marie, Raven, Queenie, Pix, Sugar, SarahJane and everyone else!!

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic thats wonderful news, i knew it as like the nurse said ohss doesnt tend to get worst without a postive yay well done

queenie and pix, mr g said he would back date me on the list and the nurses said nope thisdidnt happen! so fingers crossed for your pix as it was their screw up

marie sorry you having nasty side effects

mel and jules how are you?

ravan you got full flow?

jo a week today bet you cant wait now


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Congrats Nic, fingers crossed this is the sign of things to come for all of us.

Pix - they used my referral date as my date for ivf and then sped up my lap to ensure that i was well enough to start, fingers crossed they do for you too.

Mel - I've got two in the freezer so hopefully they will be all OK next week, how many have you got?

Scan booked for 8.45 so should have some idea tomoz afternoon about when I will be going in next week.

Hope everyone else is ok   to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules good luck with your scan


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations Nic and dh, wonderful news! 

Sam, hope you are OK, thinking about you  

Jules, good luck with your scan tomorrow

Sugar, sorry you are having a rubbish time at the moment, hope things get better for you soon 

Hope your side effects wear off Marie

Hi Jo, hope your appointment goes well next week. I got my moneys worth for sure and asked loads of questions!

Pix, glad you heard from JE and can move forward, hope the wait isn't too long for you 

Queenie, hope you are OK and get some news from dr g soon

Ravan, hope AF is here (I do like an excuse for the bush though, it makes me laugh...)

Jule, hope you get some news soon on your results

Mel, Pick, Kara, Helen, Michelle, Laura hope you are all well 

Looking forward to meeting lots of you on Monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah it will be fab to meet you. your gona enjoy it i hope


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its typical,I run like clockwork,every 28 days...spotting has stopped,so tomorrow will be day 31!Whats going on?!
Never mind,got time to iron out the wrinkles lol

Good luck tomorrow Jules


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

WOOHOO Nic well done, so pleased for you.   this 2010 run of BFPs continue for a little while longer. Bet you and DH are over the moon

Sarah - hope you are ok, looking forward to seeing you on monday

Pix only a week to wait, hope that you get bumped up the waiting list.

Raven - hope af is here but its always good to see miriams bush   , I am hoping AF shows up promply next tuesday they its the count down to next tx woohoo   . Just read that AF has done a runner - there will be   if she doesnt show up soon. BRING ON THE BUSH  

Jules - good luck tomorrow, hope the scan goes well

Marie - hope you are feeling better soon, its horrid to feel crappy all the time

Helen, Laura, Kara, Mimi, Sam, Mel, hope you are all ok and enjoying the week, thank crunchie its friday I say  

Well I spent the day with my friend and her baby today and it was fabulous to chat and get everything off my chest plus cwtch with baby jonah for hours. He is lovely and so hapy, cannot wait to have one of my own   

See you all on Monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

those naughtie hormones are playing tricks with you

maybe time for miriams bush if she is reading this

sugar sounds like you had a lovely day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Really looking forward to Monday. I'm having my first acupuncture session in the morning so will be all chilled out I hope!

Sugar, glad you had a good day - my friend recently had a baby called Jonah too, it's a lovely name

Yeah, bring on the bush...


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry ravan the bush is on its way    nic congrats on your bfp bet you cant believe it    sam how are you doing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope it works


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

That really made me laugh   lets hope it works


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 

out came the big guns lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

WoooHooo Nic, congratulations on your    2010 is proving to be a great one so far.

Miriam - That really made me  

Hiya Laura, Kara, Mimi, Sam, Mel, Ravan, Sarah, Pix, Jules, Queenie and everyone else (so many to rmember.lol.)  Hope you all have a good weekend.

I'm off work for a week from tomorrow and heading down to Merrion in Pembrokshire for a couple of days to chill out and realx before our planning appointment next week.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i pressed post on accident instead of preview i hadnt put bush on   have a nice time helen


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

great bush miriam    Hope it does the trick for Raven. Nothing more frustrating than waiting for the witch to turn up and then she does a no show  

Helen- have a fabulous time away, perfect for some r&r.

It feels like Sunday today as I was off (working from home   ) yesterday. Got a busy day today - car going into garage, got my 3yrly down there MOT and then off to the GP to see if she will prescribe me some clexane and steroids. 

Hope everyone has a lovley day and will catch up later  

Just read my post last night and didnt as you Queenie how you are. I am obviously going a tad mental these days. I thought I had written to you but obviously now. Hope youare ok anyway and that you are stayine sane waiting for your lap. Got my fingers crossed and   that you get a date soon.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations Nic I am so pleased for you, that is such excellent news.

Big hugs to everyone else I hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.

Can anyone help me with something.  I was just wondering what will happen now in out first appointment before we start treatment.

We have an appointment on the 11th March heading for egg collection on 19th April but when we were at IVF wales for my blood tests etc they didn't really tell us anything as to what to expect mainly because they were so busy.x

I just want to be prepared - bit of an amateur I'm afraid.x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Nic!! Absolutely brilliant news   You must be on . Hope the OHSS calms for you and you get to enjoy the feeling of being pregnant soon xx

I didn't switch laptop on again yesterday - I'm afraid that the run of good news won't continue with me. Spotting got heavier again yesterday and cramps much sharper (typical onset of AF). Wouldn't be surprised if I'm bleeding properly by the end of the day. I know I still have to test on Sunday but think it will be a formality. I'll keep you posted. Me and DH are off work today and Monday so just trying to keep occupied but at least no pressure to hold it together for anyone else - yesterday was tough in work. If  it's a BFN as we expect on Sunday, at least I'll be able to blitz the house and catch up on all that cleaning I've been excusing myself from  

Hope everyone else is doing good and enjoying the sunny/snowy weather. Looks like we might have more snow at the end of next week. I'll be the first one out in the garden making a fertility snow willy in preparation for the next cycle!

xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam  .  I do hope it is a bfp for you.  

Helen have a good time, i've never heard of Merrion where in pembrokeshire is that


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam, it's so good to hear from you. I know it sounds silly but I was feeling a little guilty about my BFP as I so wanted it to work for both of us. It sounds like you are feeling quite positive anyway (or is that just for show?). My biggest hug goes out to you - you have really helped me through this treatment being my cycle buddy!  

Still hasn't sunk in properly yet. I took a pee test this morning just so I would have the pleasure of seeing those lovely blue lines. However, my OHSS is getting worse and I'm having to keep the test next to my bed to remind me of why I'm going through this. Managed to get an ok night's sleep but then woke up at 8am again in extreme pain. Didn't know what to do with myself. Poor DH was beside himself. The pain was so bad that I ended up almost passing out and then was violently sick. Lasted for about 45 mins (the pain, not the vomiting). Not in pain anymore but feeling very weak. Am going to look up some herbal remedies for OHSS today to see if that helps. I feel bad about not being excited about being pregnant because at the moment I am absolutely petrified about how I'm going to cope with being ill and going back to work. Spoke to my boss today who is really supportive. The clinic told me they would give me another sicknote if need be so I have to stop worrying. If it carries on, I may ask to go in to hospital to have the fluid drained, even if they don't think it's necessary at this point. 

Forgot to mention that they've started me on Clexane as well - thought I was done with belly injections!!! oh well, I don't really mind....

Jules - good luck for your scan today.

Pick - I assume this is your planning appt? If so, you will be doing a lot of form filling mainly and they will be taking you through the different steps of the treatment. I'm assuming they'll then give you the drugs and needles to start your treatment!! Good luck with it all


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Nic

thanks for the hug hun that's lovely and means a lot. Please don't feel bad at all about announcing your BFP - it's utterly brilliant news. Like you I had hoped that we'd be buddies through the whole process.    but thought it might be too much to hope for. Hope with all my heart that you're feeling better soon. Don't give work a second thought - you've got a clear priority and as long as you're feeling unwell let the dr sign you off and take all the time you need to feel well  

I'm afraid the brave face is just for show. Can't face seeing or speaking to family or friends - for the fear of bursting into tears. Just running down the clock to Sunday when we'll know for sure - but waiting for bad news is worse than waiting and not being sure. I know plenty of people will say it's not over yet (including DH) but when my last 60 cycles have ended like this it's too painful to consider the possibility it might be ok because if i allow myself to think there's a chance there'll be further to fall when that 'Not Pregnant' aoppears. I'd like more than anything to be proved wrong but can't see it happening.

take care xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sending you a big huge hug Sam, so many of us have been there and know what you are going through       You take all the time you need, there are times when it just gets too difficult to come on here, but we are all here for you and understand x

Are you drinking lots Nic? If you continue to get worse get in touch with the clinic again. Drink loads and loads of water and lucozade. I hope you soon feel better and can enjoy the magical time ahead x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Sam, just wanted to send you a big hug    as I know exactly how you feel about not being able to face people. I just wanted to shut myself in at home and not see or speak to anyone apart from my fella. People want to help and are concerned about you but there isn't really anything they can say. 
I hope so much you get good news on the weekend, but if not I promise it will get better it just takes time


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sam there are no words just hugs     and hope  

Thanks Miriam your bush worked for me   She arrived lol
Jodie booked me in for scan next wednesday,day 6!Thought it would be day 10-12 so now I'm really confused...will they even see anything that early?  

Hope everyone else is well

Jules how did the scan go?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam big hugs. i think we all try and put on a brave face but no need to here hun. i know right now your feeling like ****e and if you feel you cant wait til sunday you could test now or tomorrow! 

nic be careful taking herbal stuff through, protein and water will help but it will probably get worst as you hcg rises. rest drink eat and more rest. the guilty feeling is quite normal too!

ravan af?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

with a vengeance!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats miriams bush for you lol, what would we do without it

so have you booked a scan?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Booked in for wednesday,day 6


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Brill Raven things are on the move! When you have finished with her tell her to pay me a visit CD 43 horrid cramps for past week but no AF, so would love her to arrive now before go away next week!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww pix must be horrid having long cycles and bad pains


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It was great having long cycle when TTC wasn't an issue, thought it was great having half the AF's than normal!! Oh well may give metformin another go, that sometimes regulates it. Will get advice I chose to stop myself cos of probs was having but now know that is my gallbladder, so may be worth going back on it.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228724.0


----------

